# *Daily PET PEEVE*



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

* *Daily PET PEEVE**​

A PET PEEVE (or pet hate) is a minor annoyance that can instill extreme frustration in an individual. Typically each person has several pet peeves that aggravate her or him more than the average person.

*Mine for the day;* Truck drivers that go too fast and hog the roads, thinking that they own the road and you.

*What is your PET PEEVE for TODAY?*​​​


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *What is your PET PEEVE for TODAY?*​​



Over-emphasized text.


----------



## Tarella (Jul 17, 2007)

People who give out advice without being asked for it.


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 17, 2007)

People who say they'll do something and then don't. I call them flakes.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 17, 2007)

Childrens programming.. ugh so annoying (cant wait for school to start back up)


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 17, 2007)

People who lick a finger before picking up a piece of paper they intend to hand to another person. ewies!!!


----------



## cammy (Jul 17, 2007)

People who wait until all their groceries have been rung up and the checker announces their total bill - then they open their bag and get out their wallet to pay. Surprise, you really do have to pay this time, too! Geeezus.

Only one ticket line open at the 12-plex movie theater on Friday night when Harry Potter is showing on three screens.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 17, 2007)

people who drive in the slow lane constantly without any intention of getting off an exit. Move your ass over so I can get on the highway.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 17, 2007)

Video game fanboys. They are a blight on hobby and the human race in general. Whiny little bitches.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2007)

cheap, splintery chopsticks


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

People who complain.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 17, 2007)

jack said:


> People who complain.



People who complain about complainers because they actually still complaining.

No, actually I find it darkly humorous.


----------



## jack (Jul 17, 2007)

I wasn't actually complaining; I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2007)

Repeating myself.

Argh!! For some reason it really makes my blood boil- you should have been listening the first time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> People who lick a finger before picking up a piece of paper they intend to hand to another person. ewies!!!



That bugs me, too...... and it's seems like such an unhealthy habit to have :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That bugs me, too...... and it's seems like such an unhealthy habit to have :blink:



I know! I know two people who died that way. (It was a book on different kinds of poison that had samples.) :doh: 


My daily pet peeve for the whole month: Burglars. Don't come in my house!  
And shoplifters who steal from the store I work at. Cut it out! No!  (Think this will work?)


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 17, 2007)

Kareda said:


> Repeating myself.
> 
> Argh!! For some reason it really makes my blood boil- you should have been listening the first time.



Yeah, I don't repeat myself--for just this reason.

some of my pet peeves:

People who describe themselves as "liking to have fun." Duh--who doesn't like fun; it's fun.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That bugs me, too...... and it's seems like such an unhealthy habit to have :blink:



You ain't kiddin', sister. I have a co-worker who CONSTANTLY does this. It drives me bonkers.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 17, 2007)

Co workers who ask to help, but then wont do what you asked them to. And complain about doing small things that really do help you out.

  we are going through a transition at work, and I will be the only front desk person, and the assistant is just driving me crazy.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Jul 17, 2007)

Being chewed out or called immature or a whiny bitch for my hobbies.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*​







Kids that are out of control and the parents that let them run amok without doing anything about it.​


----------



## samestar (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree with the kids out of control. Especially in a restaurant. Sucks!


----------



## rsoxrule (Jul 18, 2007)

People who stand at the side of my desk in my office and wait and wait and wait for me to sign a check or answer a question when I am ALREADY ON THE PHONE ANSWERING SOMEONE ELSE'S QUESTION..........(IT'S LIKE DON'T YOU HAVE SOMETHING ELSE MORE IMPORTANT TO DO.......LIKE PEE!!)


----------



## Spanky (Jul 19, 2007)

People who drive around using the world as the ashtray for their cigarettes. 

Oh, and then flicking the still lit cigarette out the window to hit whatever is behind them.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm way annoyed by how people act on my junk TV shows. (Then why don't you stop watching them?... I don't have an answer for that. I think I need to enroll in a rehabilitation program of some sort.)

I watched the Rock of Love on VH1 this week. It sucked.

Some of my best friends in this world are drunken floozies, but these drunken floozies were MEAN. They were hating on each other and yelling and fighting and it was awful! They SHOULD have been sharing a plate of french fries and going through each other's purses and comparing lip gloss.

I was and am totally _totally_ peeved.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

People who such their teeth after eating.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*




​

What about telemarketers that don't think that you have anything else too do but listen too their sales pitch and won't take *"NO THANK YOU"* as meaning that you are not interested in their product, won't hang up and keep pushing you until you are forced too hang up on them because they just won't shut up.....


----------



## cammy (Jul 19, 2007)

Telemarketers - I always say "Hello, hello, hello,,,I can't hear you...hello, hello, are you there...hello, hello..." Then I hang up.

Today's Pet Peeve - Poor road signage.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 19, 2007)

People who talk loudly on cell phones in public spaces. Dude, take it outside. 

Oh, and as always, improper use of grammar and spelling.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 19, 2007)

People who comment on how different they are from everyone else. Baaaaaa!


Yeah, whatever to you.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2007)

Parents who's kids are out of control but want to regale you in how special and smart their kids are. Ya just wanna say your kids are crummy who you trying to shine.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 19, 2007)

Spanky said:


> People who drive around using the world as the ashtray for their cigarettes.
> 
> Oh, and then flicking the still lit cigarette out the window to hit whatever is behind them.



Be glad you don't live in Oklahoma: they don't just smoke, they _CHEW_. And they keep a 'spit cup' on the dashboard of their pickup. And when it's time to empty it...let's just say you don't want to tailgate in Oklahoma.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2007)

People who make plans and then don't show up after I've done all the prep work:

My homemaker's club was supposed to meet tonight, and it's my turn to play hostess. Start time was 20 minutes ago. Looks like Frank and I get to enjoy the dessert and punch all by ourselves.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 19, 2007)

My Pet Peeve of the day is DOG owners who think everyone loves their dog as much as they do (alternatively parents who think the same thing about their horrible children).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2007)

I get tired of people that tell me every little detail of their pets life.... I don't really give a shit if your dog is constipated :doh: 

*so funny with her puns*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

*Answering Services!*

Being passed around to different departments and actually never talking to another REAL person when you contact certain companies. 
*Especially when you make a long distance phone call*.....


----------



## lestamore (Jul 20, 2007)

Being preoccupied by someone completely inappropriate, and telling yourself over and over "get a new crush sweetie, this one sucks", but never bothering to listen, and then compulsively checking their internet pages, all the while fully aware that it's a waste of time.

And run-on sentances.


----------



## cammy (Jul 20, 2007)

Religious hypocrites.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 20, 2007)

My boss. I hate him


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*






People that block the entire isle with their shopping carts so that they can visit but not letting you get through.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*





​

Going for the Toilet Paper and finding that the person before you only left one square of it for you too use instead of being thoughtful and replacing the empty roll.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jul 22, 2007)

Lack of intelli-sense and a debugger in SQL Management Studio 2005.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*







Those annoying *Popups *or *Loud Music* on web pages with no obvious or convenient way to disable them.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*






Getting amost to you're favorite vacation spot miles away from home and then remembering that you left something on that should have been turned off before you left.​


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 24, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *My Pet Peeve of the day...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like this one...mine's similar.

getting to a vacation spot, friend's house out of state or anything like that and forgetting your cellphone charger.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 24, 2007)

i havea few. yay!

-Stupid customers at work. Your maltese isnt cute when its peeing all over the floor. Stop saying it!!!

-Co-workers who cannot spell to save their lives. Its "choker" not "chocker".

-When people forget about the word "an". "A" doesnt fit everywhere!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2007)

-cube vans ...I CAN'T SEE AROUND YOU!

-being ignored  (holy HELL this makes me angry)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2007)

Co-workers that sit on the phone all day complaining and criticizing other workers- makes me think they need a heavier workload


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2007)

Summer in general: why I hate it-

It gets hot.
If it gets hot, i'll have to wear shorts
If I wear shorts and go out, people stare at the scars on my legs
If people stare at the scars, I get pissed...

Luckily nobody's ever come up to me and actually asked about them. If they ever did...


----------



## mimosa (Aug 13, 2007)

When I can't get a real "YES" or "NO" from a person. Makes me.....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2007)

When people moan and whinge about their terrible lives. They are never really people with terrible lives.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 13, 2007)

When a person plays with another person emotions.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, so you know when you're at a red light, getting ready to make a right turn, and you're just waiting for traffic to let up? Yeah. That's not too bad.

You know what is?

When FUCKING GIANT SUV MORON pulls up in the left lane. And instead of stopping at a sane point- like on the white line where you're supposed to- FUCKING GIANT SUV MORON pulls forward even further, blocking my view completely, and they zip their head back and forth, checking traffic to the left and right, as though they were going to turn left on a red light into traffic.

And my view is blocked completely, because unlike FUCKING GIANT SUV MORON, I have a normal car instead of an urban assault vehicle. I can't really see through the bottom of their door- which is right at eye level, of course.

Making matters worse, if I should try to pull forward just enough to peek around their massive front bumper, FUCKING GIANT SUV MORON invariably will pull forward themselves, often encroaching on the road far enough that their aforementioned massive front bumper is actually in the way of oncoming traffic.

So for the safety of drivers everywhere, and out of common courtesy, please, do not be FUCKING GIANT SUV MORON.

Thank you.


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Okay, so you know when you're at a red light, getting ready to make a right turn, and you're just waiting for traffic to let up? Yeah. That's not too bad.
> 
> You know what is?
> 
> ...




I hate that too!! I was rear ended because of something like that. Thankfully neither one of us were hurt, and our cars were ok. But because I pulled up just a bit to peak around the stupid SUV, she thought I was going, and I stopped because I couldnt see around it.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

having eyeliner come out perfect on one eye and completely uneven on the other. ALWAYS happens to me


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2007)

lol that always happens to me  i hate make up sometimes!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 14, 2007)

I can relate to that, well not that I have to wear it all the time, just on the stage and all the older actors (in the youth society) have to do most of their own since its usually just base and eyeliner, false beards, now don't get me started on facial glue when it sticks to stubble thats just a little too long


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*



​
Here's a big Pet Peeve of mine..... People that take their dogs out for a walk and let them poop in anyone's yard and just leave it there for the yard owner to contend with......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*



​

Have you ever come out of a store or restaurant to discover some jerk has parked their car, truck or SUV so close to your car-door that you need to climb in through the passenger side?


----------



## Pink (Aug 18, 2007)

family members phoning me at crazy hours expecting me to drop what I am doing to make their life easier.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*







IMPATIENT People who blow their horn at you the nano-second the light changes to green.​


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 19, 2007)

People that don't get the hell out of the way!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*

[URL=http://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/0f4036882843]

[/URL]​

People who were ONCE overweight and turn around and DIG at people who are STILL big.


----------



## bill36 (Aug 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Okay, so you know when you're at a red light, getting ready to make a right turn, and you're just waiting for traffic to let up? Yeah. That's not too bad.
> 
> You know what is?
> 
> ...


then on top of that the person in back of you starts to honk at you.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2007)

People who make it abundantly clear you're invading their "personal space"... IN A LECTURE HALL!!!


----------



## bill36 (Aug 21, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *My Pet Peeve of the day...*
> 
> [URL=http://www.freeimagehost.eu/image/0f4036882843]
> 
> ...


oh thats just bad.and in so many ways too


----------



## survivalisfutile (Aug 21, 2007)

Pretty much My biggest pet peeve is when someone insist that you only take one car to a place, but that it be YOUR CAR, and that YOU DRIVE... of course only they know how to get where your trying to go, so they give you the most FRICKIN vague directions in the world...

that should be enough right? WRONG! Then they get on their cellphones and chat it up and completely FORGET to tell you to turn off... THEN GET PISSED ABOUT IT LIKE ITS YOUR FAULT!!!!

AHHHHHHHHH..... seriously, I just about slammed on the brakes at 75mph, BECAUSE LORD KNOWS THAT CELLPHONE CONVERSATION IS SOOOOOOOOOO IMPORTANT....

AHHHHHHHHHH...I need a hug


----------



## MrChipz (Aug 21, 2007)

People who think that if the spellchecker didn't flag it, it must be right.
The possessive form of "it" doesn't take an apostrophe. "There", "their" and "they're" are not interchangeable. "To" is not "too."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*




Women who dress in skimpy and revealing clothes, yet wonder why guys stare at their exposed flesh when they are practically asking for it!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 21, 2007)

People playing their music loudly on tinny mobile phone speakers on buses and trains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day*...








​

People that come to this country and then don't make an effort to learn English, and THEN complain because schools and businesses aren't bilingual! Last I heard, English was the primary language of this country. I say if you are here legally and you wish to stay here as Americans, learn this language! If you don't like that idea, then pack up and get out!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 22, 2007)

Poor grammar -- from people who are born here -- is my pet peeve on a nearly daily basis. Those of us who are born here have no excuse (other than a learning disability) not to use English the way it was intended. Punctuation is nice. Appropriate capitalization is awesome. And even reasonably decent spelling? Makes my day.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 22, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Poor grammar -- from people who are born here -- is my pet peeve on a nearly daily basis. Those of us who are born here have no excuse (other than a learning disability) not to use English the way it was intended. Punctuation is nice. Appropriate capitalization is awesome. And even reasonably decent spelling? Makes my day.



Yes! Yes!! Learning when to use an apostrophe (and when not to) would be greatly appreciated, as well.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 22, 2007)

I've always counted on Megaupload when rapidshare failed me, but today I ran into Megaupload's dl limits for only the second time ever.


DAMN YOU RARS OF FLACS!!!!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 22, 2007)

People that think THEY are the most important person in the world. I'm sorry that your brand new Mercedes has a scratch on the bumper, but I'm NOT sorry that I'm going to put the person with a totaled non-driveable 2000 Ford Taurus ahead of you on the schedule so they can get back on the road faster.

GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> People that come to this country and then don't make an effort to learn English, and THEN complain because schools and businesses aren't bilingual! Last I heard, English was the primary language of this country. I say if you are here legally and you wish to stay here as Americans, learn this language! If you don't like that idea, then pack up and get out!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


>




LMAO that's effin great


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


>





Missblueyedeath said:


> LMAO that's effin great



Ohh!! I love this too!! 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)

cramps. especially when i'm in a bad mood to begin with.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*





*Come on, clean it up a bit people! LOL*​
People that feel that they have to use cuss words in their sentances every time that they speak or corrispond with another person. I feel that this is a sign of ignorance and no manners when these people don't consider the right vocabulary to get their point across....


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 23, 2007)

People who act as though they're holier-than-thou because of one's vocabulary, and disregard any arguments made by people who use a few choice words that they don't like. I think it's a sign of ignorance and a lack of manners when someone brushes aside a legitimate point because they have a stick up their ass.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 23, 2007)

People who use too many smilies or glitter to get their points across...or perhaps just because they demand to be seen and this is the only way they know how to accomplish that. A post will not get lost, if it was meant to be seen.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 23, 2007)

Two peeves today (because I'm in SUCH a stellar mood, being sick and all...)

1) Poor spelling. Really, folks, use a spell check for heaven's sake. It's really not that hard. In fact, this little box I'm typing in now kindly tells me when I'm misspelling something by underlining it in red. It's handy that way. 

2) Idjits (I spelled that wrong on porpoise) who, because I have a wee little car and they have a big ass truck, either don't see me or wouldn't care if they did. They change lanes, without turn signals, right into me. I've nearly been squashed three times this past week.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 24, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day*...





​

I hate it when people brag about how trashed they got the night before. . . almost as though they think that they deserve some special recognition for going out and getting drunk.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 24, 2007)

A well earned grade... I've been transfered from tech support to dispatch and then back to tech support. I'm still waiting...

Dell support also has a deserved grade. At least Apple's people are a bit more hip and have a sense of humour.

fa_man_stan


----------



## elle camino (Aug 24, 2007)

my cat's new favorite place to sit is on the on/off switch of the power strip that 75% of my apartment is plugged into.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2007)

mossystate said:


> People who use too many smilies or glitter to get their points across...or perhaps just because they demand to be seen and this is the only way they know how to accomplish that. A post will not get lost, if it was meant to be seen.


WHATEVS, Mossy State, why don't you pay attention to ME????? 
:wubu:   :kiss2:  :smitten:  :wubu:  :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 24, 2007)

People who apparently know EVERYTHING! You start a story about any subject you can think of and they already know it, have done it, or knows someone who has. There is a lady I work with and I am not joking about 95% of the time we talk about anything, she has done it, has it seen it, or knows someone who has. So no story you tell can be special to you. Because she already knows. Grrr.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2007)

People who seem to thrive on gossip and stirring it up. (gossip is when somebody lets the "chat" out of the "bag.") ....errrr ...comic play on "cat out of the bag."

Or when people try to make assumptions into the truth (which of course "assume" is making an "ass" out of "u" and "me.") or rather, both individuals.

I usually try to stay clear of much gossip in or out of the workplace. And I make observations and try not to judge or make assumptions about people I work with; people I know or don't know. 

It just peeves me that there are people who find joy in gossiping or making assumptions.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

People that have to blurt stuff out. My Brother and sister in law specifically asked to not be told the sex of their unborn child, and the ultrasound tech blurted it out this week that they are expecting a boy. Fantastic that I will have a new nephew, but can you put a bloody sock in it lady and respect people's wishes for it to be a surprise?!. 

Another nephew. Oy. I am still trying to be a kiddy wrangler and break in the two I already have. 
Shosh


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 25, 2007)

People who see that you have a lineup at your till at work and insist on standing at the empty tills down the counter thinking it'll get them faster service. 

If I had my way there would be a few things they'd be getting, and none of them would involve service or a smile.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 25, 2007)

People who say "whatever" or "if you say so" when I say something that they disagree with. 
People who say "nunya" instead of "none of your business".
When people point their finger in my face. I WILL break your finger!
People who have had whatever illness/problem that you have...but multiplied a bazillion times. It's NOT a damned contest!
LONG silences on the phone. Why did you call me if you're not going to say something!?!?!?! 
When radio stations play the same song over and over and over and over and over and over...well, you get the point.
People who insist on having the last word...no matter what!
People who think the entire world revolves around them. That's ridiculous...everyone knows it revolves around ME!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 25, 2007)

Carrie said:


> WHATEVS, Mossy State, why don't you pay attention to ME?????
> :wubu:   :kiss2:  :smitten:  :wubu:  :smitten:



pfffft...no glitter...you suck at this....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*




People that drive around with a cell phone stuck to their head. What the heck is so important that you can't wait until you get home to use the phone? Meanwhile they are endangering everyone else on the road.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *My Pet Peeve of the day...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! So true Grandi. I hate poor etiquette also when it comes to cell phones, namely using them in restaurants and speaking at the top of one's voice also. Get a grip people! There was a time when cell phones were not invented and we coped perfectly well.
Shosh


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 25, 2007)

Substitute ingredients for a favorite dish turns out to ruin dinner...


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 25, 2007)

Nicotine patches that don't stay on for an hour when they are supposed to be there for 16


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 26, 2007)

Drunk drivers. I didn't realize being on the road after 12 am meant I would be taking my life into my hands.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 26, 2007)

Scented candles that smell SO good when you buy them, but then smell like melted wax when you light them!! :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2007)

Have to take a finger and rub the top of the candle. If it is full of potent oils, you will know by touch. If it is 'dry', you will be let down.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 26, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> Drunk drivers. I didn't realize being on the road after 12 am meant I would be taking my life into my hands.



Drivers who pull out in front of you in 4x4s, talking on their mobile phones. Drivers who tailgate you. Drivers who give you dirty looks because you are not doing 20 miles per hour over the speed limit.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 26, 2007)

oops ........


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*





People who complain about service at restaurants, stores, etc. when they themselves have never worked in places like these.... these people have no clue what stress is! 

I spent many years as a restaurant cook and working at many other different service type jobs and this just is so rude..... people that are providing such services are real people with emotions, and lives.... not robots!!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 26, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> People who complain about service at restaurants, stores, etc. when they themselves have never worked in places like these.... these people have no clue what stress is!
> 
> I spent many years as a restaurant cook and working at many other different service type jobs and this just is so rude..... people that are providing such services are real people with emotions, and lives.... not robots!!



shooooot, i've never even worked at a restaurant, as a waitress, hostess, whatever - and that's even a pet peeve of MINE. i've had too many friends have that job to know how much it sucks. i mean really, any job where you're kindof waiting on customers left and right ... i just couldn't do. people would drive me crazy within a day.

the worst is when they start complaining in the midst of an obvious breakfast/dinner/football game rush. like, you don't see the waiter/tress hiding or sitting down or anything - she's out waiting OTHER tables. i don't know, i have some hot-headed italian guys for friends. i gots to keep the boys in check.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 26, 2007)

My first and BIGGEST pet peeve is people who find it perfectly acceptable to clip their nails in public! Not only do I hate the sound of nail clippers, but now you are doing it in public and your little nail clippings are flying all over the damn place. GROSS!!!!!  


My second pet peeve is something people have already mentioned - cell phone use on public transportation. That is bad enough in and of itself, but then when someone is using a Nextel phone; give me a damn break! I take the bus to work everyday and you know what, I don't need to hear the conversation. 

cell phone talker --- "bro, you won't believe the ass I got last night!"

other guy ---- " what you say?"

Cell phone talker ----- "BRO, YOU WON'T BELIEVE THE ASS I GOT LAST NIGHT"

other guy --- "no way, you pound that shit?"


you get the point.......I was just stunned and couldn't believe that someone thinks this is appropriate on a bus! :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 26, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Have to take a finger and rub the top of the candle. If it is full of potent oils, you will know by touch. If it is 'dry', you will be let down.




I thank you, ma'am. :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*




When people eat like pigs with their maws open, you can clearly hear every mouthfull as they chew and you see them letting food dribble down from their lips and insist on talking and letting the rest of us see what, exactly, they're eating.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*




I'm sick and tired of driving in parking lots when all of a sudden some vehicle comes out of nowhere and cuts right in front of me. I always go the proper direction in parking lots...it's not even a question for me. However, a good percentage of the populous seems to think it's a really smart idea to just drive any direction they want to.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 28, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I'm sick and tired of driving in parking lots when all of a sudden some vehicle comes out of nowhere and cuts right in front of me. I always go the proper direction in parking lots...it's not even a question for me. However, a good percentage of the populous seems to think it's a really smart idea to just drive any direction they want to.



Especially in tight crowded multi story carparks when one idiot can jam it up for loads of people, just because they want to take a short cut!  

Also people who park with their car in two spaces, because they are too lazy to park it probably (usually they do it so they are just far enough over the second space to make it unuseable).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2007)

I get sick of people that bum money.... such as they ask to "borrow" some and never pay it back. Even small amounts miff me - a loan is a loan. I rarely borrow from anyone and always pay back. Wow, what a concept


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 28, 2007)

The whole "naughty nurse" thing. Maybe I just take my job (and myself) too seriously but that whole thing bugs the hell out of me. We are professionals -- well educated, dedicated professionals. Why is it necessary to demean an entire profession to be sexy. I just do not get it. Never have. Never will. Ugh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*




People talking too loudly in public, yakking away on cellphones or speaking in theaters during the movie.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*






I personally cannot stand people who stare!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2007)

*My Pet Peeve of the day...*




 *I do not appreciate my Email Address sent out to Strangers or getting a lot of Stranger's Email Addresses sent to me in the message.* I don't know how many times I have asked people to stop doing this! 

Too send an email to Multiple Persons at the same time, people need to use the *Bcc:* option (this is a feature that allows you too send Multiple People you're messages all at the same time without sharing everyone's email addresses.) this way multiple email addresses aren't shared with Undesirable Sources or Junk Mailers.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2007)

​

*Yard Sales People*.... I hate it when they don't take down their yard sale signs as soon as theyre done with them. Having to drive for miles for a garage sale thats already over is a waste of gas, and you know how expensive gas is these days.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2007)

Watching someone grocery shopping at a convenience store with a State EBT (food stamp) card then pull out a wad of cash and buy $200 worth of lottery tickets and pay for the gas in their 2007 Chrysler 300C (hemi).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the day...*






People who throw trash out of cars!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the day...*






Empty containers in the Fridge!​


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 4, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Yard Sales People*.... I hate it when they don't take down their yard sale signs as soon as theyre done with them. Having to drive for miles for a garage sale thats already over is a waste of gas, and you know how expensive gas is these days.



I have to say that almost every yard sale sign that I've ever seen has a date on it for when the sale is. They're usually not taken down for a couple days afterwards, but if the buyer can't read, then _caveat emptor_.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the day...*






I hate waiting for an hour past my appointment time to see the doctor!​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the day...*​
People who do not turn off their Myspace music player so that it doesn't blast "GONNA BUST OUT MAH GAT AN KNOCK DA BITCH OUT FLAT!" over my speakers when I load their page up. Notice that the music player app seems to be the first to load, so I get to hear that before I see it. Like trying to turn off a beeping fire alarm at 3am...you can't get to it easily, but you want to drive your fist through it if only to make the noise stop.

So, Music Loving girl or boy in suburbia, although I do not share your appreciation for Ravi Shankar, Die Krupps or hardcore hip-hop, I respect your music choices. That being said, 50-Cent and unsolicited industrial music are the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard to me. It takes 5 seconds to change, so please: You are not down with that. You are not in the hizzay. Your shit is so not fresh. Neither am I, so turn that noise off unless I ask for it, please. You are committing an Internet felony the likes of which haven't been seen since Comet Cursors and embedded MIDI apps that play "It's a Small World" over and over, _ad infinitum_. 

The fix for this peeve is very simple by unclicking the check box on your Myspace Account Settings | Miscellaneous menu, to wit: 

View attachment toggle.jpg


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 5, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> The whole "naughty nurse" thing. Maybe I just take my job (and myself) too seriously but that whole thing bugs the hell out of me. We are professionals -- well educated, dedicated professionals. Why is it necessary to demean an entire profession to be sexy. I just do not get it. Never have. Never will. Ugh.


 His enjoyment of the fetish will diminish markedly when you tie him down, do a urethral swab for STDs, then put in a Foley catheter and give him a soap-infused high colonic. Plus, most of the nurses I've been subject to have not looked like Jenna Jameson, but rather her much older matronly aunt from the rural area of Kiev, sporting numerous hairy moles and man hands (YMMV). You nurses often do a critical, careworn yet often thankless job, and there are many of us who salute you in your day-to-day profession.

A cautionary note: Depending on his tastes, he may be into that sort of thing. This option may not apply if the gentleman is of German origin and watches hardcore BDSM pornography.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 5, 2007)

Yuck. I have the same pet peeve.  





mpls_girl26 said:


> My first and BIGGEST pet peeve is people who find it perfectly acceptable to clip their nails in public! Not only do I hate the sound of nail clippers, but now you are doing it in public and your little nail clippings are flying all over the damn place. GROSS!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 6, 2007)

being used, in any way, shape or form


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*





​

I hate having to wait for someone who is always late, especially when you have too be wherever you are supposed too be at a specific time, then they get mad because they get too their appointment late. They don't get it that they are the ones that made us late in the first place.

I drive for The Senior Services and have for the past eleven years and I can tell you from experience, that this happens all of the time and we take that flack for it too.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 6, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> cell phone talker --- "bro, you won't believe the ass I got last night!"
> 
> other guy ---- " what you say?"
> 
> ...




I really, really hate this too -- especially when there are children around. I was shopping at Target the other day; ahead of me was a woman with a child who looked to be about 8. Two young men were having a very profane conversation, peppering their loud speech with "Motherf*cking sh*t" and other choice tidbits. The woman very nicely asked them to lower their voices, to which model citizen #1 got into her face and screamed "Then don't be listening to us, BITCH." 

Pet Peeve #2: I am being sued by some opportunistic a-hole for, at this point, $22,000 (amended from more than $50K). Last summer, I gently tapped his back bumper in a rush hour traffic situation. There was no damage to my vehicle & only light damage to his. I watched him leap out of his car and run screaming to mine when the "accident" happened. This man is not claiming mild whiplash ... he is claiming severe & permanent injuries to his neck & spine. Yesterday, I got a copy of his deposition in the mail. He is lying through his teeth. He claims that I hit him, and then got out of my car and threw a piece of paper through his window at him and then drove off, and that we had absolutely no contact other than that. He conveniently "forgot" that he lowered his window to give me the finger when I honked at him for cutting me off, then slammed on his brakes when I did merge in behind him (hence, I hit him ... which was ultimately my fault, because I was following too closely ... even if he stopped on purpose). He also forgot to mention that he stomped his way out of his car & over to my (undamaged) Jeep, screaming "You STUPID F*CKING C*NT! You F*CKING HIT ME!! Why didn't you watch where the F*CK YOU were going!" ... and on, and on ... waving menacingly at me and pounding on my window when I ran back to my vehicle and locked my door because I was afraid that he was going to hit me. I waited for him to go back to his vehicle, wrote my insurance information down on a slip of paper and then ran to his car & threw it in the open window, telling him to contact my insurance company. Instead, he called the cops to tell them that I'd left the scene of an "accident". I was pulled over by 2 cop cars less than a mile down the road. I explained that I was afraid for my life, that I'd given my insurance information to him, and that I didn't have a cell phone with me at the time. They brought me back to the scene. None of that was in his deposition -- otherwise, he may have been forced to admit that the police officers were very angry with him when they saw that there was no damage to his vehicle, or to mine, or any visible damage to either of us ... and they told him that we could have kept this between ourselves without involving half the frickin' police force for a minor fender bender, and the female officer berated him for threatening me. 

My insurance company is definitely going to settle with this human stain ... the question is for how much. They won't go $22,000; their offer is for $4,000. They have rejected that offer for his "pain and suffering". Oh, God ... it makes me so angry    

Who knew, in all the times I've had someone tap my bumper in rush hour traffic ... I could have ended up rich?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw, Traci, honey, I'm so sorry.  What an asswipe. Too bad you couldn't have him arrested for threatening you.

Here's hoping this is settled quickly so you need never give him another thought. He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2007)

I know nothing about insurance and laws about car accidents and stuff like that since I've never been in one of significance myself.... so I don't really have a clue. But for some reason something's telling me that if he got in such a huff about it when it happened that he contacted the police, that the police would have a record of what happened as they were actually THERE and witnessed the exchange. I know it's wishful thinking, but if the police mentioned his threatening you then, I would like to think they mentioned that in the report too. Obviously he wasn't harmed in any way, either.

I heard about these people, who seem to purposely cause collisions and then reap the rewards later. I even heard they have a specific name, though I can't recall (I think I'm crazy, but I swore it had something to do with frogs). These people are desperate and taking a BIG gamble. What if they did it to the wrong car, and the other driver wasn't as "forgiving?" I frankly wouldn't feel sorry for them if they seriously had intent to do it for the money. This is why simply driving is one of my pet peeves. You can only trust the car you're sitting in, IF that.

I'm sorry for your troubles, and hope that they come to a quick and painless resolution.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




 *WET Dogs....!*  Especially WET dogs that smell worse when they are wet then when they are dry and then jump up on you and get you all muddy and smelly too, then the owners just say; *"Oh, he just is being friendly!" * Sheesh.... teach you're danged dog some manners for crying out loud!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




​

*SLOW DRIVERS!* I just can't stand it when I'm driving along and someone pulls right out in front of me and then goes reallllly slow!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!​*








I hate it when people use Cell Phones at the Movies and at a busy Restaraunt!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate cold fries from a fast food restaurent after waiting in line for a long time!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Fast food workers that dont speak english, especially at the drive thru window!​


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 11, 2007)

Mine is the same as it is every day, only currently exacerbated by the influx of students and my excessive exposure to them.

Whiny students...seriously, if you don't have the drive to take the damned courses, go away. I don't want to hear how hard it is to read a novel in 2 weeks. (As a master's student in English, I read 2 sometimes 3 in a week...stop your whining) And in the same breath same complaining whining student says she's applying for grad school...I want to tell her to quit now while she still can.

Also the students that whine because they didn't get into the program and then threaten a law suit because they weren't accepted...we get over 2000 applications and have about 500 spots. Some folks get rejected. Deal with it.

Whiny people suck.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, wait- what does an inconvenience at a fast food place have to do with a black lady in an office?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So, wait- what does an inconvenience at a fast food place have to do with a black lady in an office?



*Uh, this is not in an office, it is the person at the other end of the mic when you order fast food, silly...... DUH!*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Uh, this is not in an office, it is the person at the other end of the mic when you order fast food, silly...... DUH!*



That's odd. I don't see any uniform, any cooking equipment, or anything else that would signify that she's in a restaurant.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That's odd. I don't see any uniform, any cooking equipment, or anything else that would signify that she's in a restaurant.



I was thinking the same thing! LOL..there's no window either, for the food to go out of and they usually have to wear a hat. Usually the drive through looks like this?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2007)

Sheesh, not all people on the end of the Mic are by the window, there are some places that the one takes the order in a room and another that hands it too the customer.... for crying out loud.....

* Why do you people need too question a picture, sheesh, get a life and find someone else to hassle.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2007)

The high price of food at the movies!​


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> The high price of food at the movies!​



That's where they make their money, you know. The theaters don't see a penny of the ticket sales, that all goes to the distributors.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Sheesh, not all people on the end of the Mic are by the window, there are some places that the one takes the order in a room and another that hands it too the customer.... for crying out loud.....
> 
> * Why do you people need too question a picture, sheesh, get a life and find someone else to hassle.....*



I wasn't trying to 'hassle" you. I've never encountered a fast food restaurant where the order takers were in a completely separate room with no communication with the kitchen staff. I was just being observant.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*





I hate it when you take your car too the tire center with a problem and, you being a woman, they don't think that you know what you are talking about when you explain to them what the problem is........!

*This happened too me just last week when I took my car too be inspected, I explained that I had a noise in one of the rear wheels of my car and told them that I thought that they needed to replace that strut , the man that supposidly looked at it, swore up and down that there was nothing wrong with the wheel and that I only needed a wheel alignment. 

Well, when I took it in too get the work done this week, low and behold, they couldn't align the car's wheels because it needs a new strut on the exact tire that I told that was having the problem! Now I have too wait until next week to actually get the work done and I could have had the work done long before this! * 

I don't understand why some men think that we women are stupid and don't know what we are talking about! Some of us actually do know what we are talking about for crying out loud!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2007)

Married but Looking in a person's profile. Yeah, like I am going to contact a married man...... if you don't want the one that you are with, why be married at all and what makes you think that I will let you cheat with me?

*I don't want a little on the side, I want the whole thing.....*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this one, I can relate to it very well. Having been brought up in a house with three younger sisters and my mum, we did everything ourselves, so then encountering sexism outside infuriates me. One time I was buying new vinyl flooring for my kitchen. Its a very strange shape, and so I drew an exact plan of it on a piece of graph paper and took it to the shop. I just really wanted to know how much of a patch at one corner I would have if I went for the 11 foot width vinyl, as buying the 13 foot width would be much more expensive and have LOADS of waste. (the kitchen is in the inside corner of a building and is kind of wedge shaped). Well, the man in the shop REFUSED to believe that my kitchen was that shape, got another two guys over and all three of them smirked at my drawing and said it couldn't be correct.  I was so upset I demanded to see their manager, who, guess what, was a woman! She came over listened to my story, told the guys that they would NEVER have questioned a man, made them do the calculations I had asked for, and sell me the vinyl. When the fitter came to fit the flooring, he really laughed when he saw my kitchen. The sales guys had made him promise to tell them what shape my kitchen REALLY was, as apparently I "hadn't a clue" and had given them some useless picture. So the fitter duly fitted my vinyl, with smaller patch than the guys had told me (oh yes as well as being sexist and rude, they couldnt even do their job), then went back to tell them that my plan was completely correct.

I have another sexist story about that same shop, the time I dared to venture into the "woodworking corral" (yes, i swear it was called that), but I've rambled enough!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Married but Looking in a person's profile. Yeah, like I am going to contact a married man...... if you don't want the one that you are with, why be married at all and what makes you think that I will let you cheat with me?
> 
> *I don't want a little on the side, I want the whole thing.....*



I hate that too! But what annoys me more, is in the chat room here, when guys have a fully completed profile, except that piece of info...they are married. Then when it's discovered or whatever, they state that it's "personal information" and nobody's business in the chat room. :blink: 

Disclaimer - yes I'm sure women have done it too, I'm just going by my own personal experience and I haven't heard of women doing it there, just several men.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That's where they make their money, you know. The theaters don't see a penny of the ticket sales, that all goes to the distributors.




Well if that was the case here, the cinemas would have gone bust LONG ago. Most people here take in their own food as it's so expensive, a cup of coke is the equivalent of $4 for the smallest size. Over $5 for a small tub of Ben & Jerry's and about $8 for popcorn. Sure people do buy some stuff there, but no way enough to keep the cinemas running.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> The whole "naughty nurse" thing. Maybe I just take my job (and myself) too seriously but that whole thing bugs the hell out of me. We are professionals -- well educated, dedicated professionals. Why is it necessary to demean an entire profession to be sexy. I just do not get it. Never have. Never will. Ugh.




Oh wow I HATE HATE HATE that too!!! I've worked in hospitals, I have a mother and sister that were nurses, and I've never seen a "naughty nurse" or "sexy night nurse" or any of those stupid names. I think its demeaning and highly insulting and that attitude contributes towards nurses being groped and talked to lewdly IRL. I hate when I see web models dressed as naughty nurses. When my sister and her friends from work used to go out clubbing, they always said they were hairdressers, simply to avoid leering, dribbling men following them around, making stupid comments and assuming they were onto something good.

In a similar vein something I hate EVEN more, is grown women dressing as "schoolgirls". WHY WHY WHY???? I never saw a schoolgirl with giant breasts in a lacy black bra burst out the front of a too small shirt, with micro mini and stockings/suspenders. I think it looks obscene, and when the women are over a certain age, it simply looks pathetic. Crow's feet around the eyes and sucking nastily on a lollipop, looks BAD, nothing like a young teenaged girl. It makes me shudder that so many men love the school girl thing, hello people.. it's pedophilic! I've seen guys say the attraction is "innocence, cuteness, etc" well...crap or why would the whole "naughty schoolgirl" interpretation involve very adult lingerie, etc. 

Im not a prude by any stretch of the imagination, but note to people who wear this stuff... show some respect for nurses, and stop trying to look like a 13 yr old lolita when youre 39 and starting to get jowls!!!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 14, 2007)

Once you get started you can't stop Ruby!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 14, 2007)

qwertyman173 said:


> Once you get started you can't stop Ruby!



LMAO!! I just ate three rice crispie cakes too, hmmm.. MIGHT I be pms'ing? lol. 

I have another to add too!!


I HATE LOATHE & DETEST the producers/researchers of chat shows that come onto this site, lying through their nasty teeth about how they are looking for guests for their show, about the "lifestyles" of larger people, etc. No matter HOW many times they say the show will be shown in a positive light, they never are!! Im surprised anyone even falls for their lines anymore. These people KNOW that the "guests" are signing a contract to be embarrassed, humiliated and mortified in front of millions of people, but these TV people are happy about that, because that's "good TV". HOW cruel and how heartless.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 14, 2007)

But Ruby, if everything in life was perfect, think about all the fun we would miss about complaining! Welcome to the UK!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2007)

pet peeve: 
People who say "I am different than anyone you've ever known." How do they know? Have they MET everyone I have known? Is there a posted list of all my friends in the entire world...and did they go meet each and every one of them? COME ON!

Oh...and, 
People who message or phone ME, but leave me hanging in a conversation. "excuse me, did you call/message me for a REASON, or do you just like the lookof my font/ sound of my heavy breathing????


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*​








I hate that it costs more to eat healthy foods than to eat unhealthy foods!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Not being able to punish Kids that sass back or do something that should be punished for, 
for fear of the law getting involved! ​


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 17, 2007)

Daily Pet Peeve ---

People who don't know how to lightly shut their apartment doors.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2007)

Telemarketers, especially ones who call EARLY in the morning and LATE at night!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




​

Women who wear tons of makeup and don't get that it makes them look like a clown or a cheap hooker!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2007)

My pet peeve of the day is having an ambiguous nose while being sick. One side is runny, the other stuffy. I rarely use this phrase, but Double-you Tee Eff?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who do not have common courtesy or manners and disrespect or bully another person or persons.... online or in everyday life.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*ROAD **RAGE*, violent behavior by a driver of an automobile, when they don't like what another driver does and it gets them mad....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pet Peeve-s of the Day!*







Computer generated Pop-up Ads, Slow-Loading pages, Loud-Obnoxious music that auto-starts and isnt easy to turn off, Dead Links too webpages and Crashes!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

Being expected to carry something for someone who won't carry a purse!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Cooks that don't clean up their mess as they go!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who must drive with their dog in their lap.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who must drive with their dog in their lap.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who take half a donut out of the box and leave the other half.​


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

Conversations that go like this:

"Can I ask a question?"
"Sure, but make it quick. I'm busy and not in a good mood."
"*Stupid question*"
"*Apathetic response*"
"No, really, what do you think?"
"Listen, I'm sorry, but I'm busy and I'm in a bad mood."
"Awww, what's wrong?"
"I'M BUSY AND I'M IN A BAD MOOD."

This is paraphrased from an IM conversation I had yesterday. 

Why does there always have to be someone who wants to play Freud with this? Most of the time if I'm in a bad mood, it's because I'm frustrated with something, but it's far easier to cool off on my own than it is to talk about it with someone else.

Needling and prying isn't going to improve my fucking mood, it's going to make me more pissed off at you. If I'm in a bad mood, chances are I don't want a shrink. I just want people to _leave me the fuck alone_.

It's nice that you care, yeah- but if I say that I'm busy or to make it quick, that means that there's something that I'm working on more important than your damn psychoanalysis.


----------



## bexy (Sep 25, 2007)

my pet peeve is when ur boss doesnt believe ur sick and thinks ur just staying off work for a week, and losing a whole weeks pay FOR THE HELL OF IT!!!

just had a horrid convo with my supervisor who is "disappointed in me" 


I'm laid up at home with a chest and viral infection for the past few days  

bex xox


----------



## bexy (Sep 25, 2007)

oh and picking up on that last post, i also hate when someone says " can i ask you a question?"...


YOU JUST DID!!! lol  


bex xox


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not at all trying to go off topic but here's Darth Vader's Top 10 Pet Peeve list:

*Darth Vader's Top Ten Pet Peeves*


_10. Having to live a good part of my live with the name 'Anakin.'

9. Obi-Wan Kenobi keeps appearing in the middle of the night saying 'I told you so!'

8. Boba Fett gets all the chicks.

7. All I did was torture hundreds of innocent people, wipe out an entire generation of Jedi Knights, assist in destroying the rightful government in exchange for a malevolent dictatorship, destroy a planet, torture my daughter that I didn't even know existed, chop off my son's hand and I'm the bad guy.

6. The way G.M. tries to skirt around installing new safety features (Whoops! Sorry, that's a Ralph Nader pet peeve).

5. That darn Energizer bunny.

4. Whenever I eat at a KFC, everyone jokes that I'll only eat dark meat.

3. Wiseguys who come up to me saying 'This is CNN.'

2. When appearing together at military functions, The Emperor always insists on wearing his 'I'm with stupid' T-shirt._


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




People who stand on the side of a busy street and beg for money.  I would give them food, but never money or anything that they can sell for drug or booze or if they were like this guy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Stepping on sharp or hard little things like pencils, tacks, lego toys, Barbie shoes or anything tiny that hurts hour foot if you don't see it when you walk across the floor barefooted!​


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG!! I go out of my mind when we are in the *second week* of the new fall lineup of tv shows and they announce that tonight is an _**all new**_ episode of "______"!!!! It's the second show of the damn series!! It had better be *new*! How could it be a repeat?!?!?! AUGH!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




Hearing the phone ringing when you are outside, you've got an armload of packages and fumbling to unlock the front door, in the bathroom or otherwise busy doing something, and you reach the phone just in time to hear the caller hanging up.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Answering machines and EVEN WORSE, cute messages on answering machines!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Seeing the same obnoxious commercial six times in an hour long 
TV show. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






You can't get a job without experience and you can't get 
experience without a job!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2007)

People who leave their animals in a hot car on a summer day.
Do them a favor...leave them at home!!!!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






An item that ceases to function the day after the warranty 
expires.​


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 3, 2007)

So full of win.



Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Pull tabs that break off on such things as cat food, tuna fish,
etc.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Getting stuck in an endless labyrinth of phone menus when
calling a business. "If you are calling from a touch tone phone, 
press 1"......etc.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*









Plumber Butt, especially on women!​


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 6, 2007)

People who live in upstairs apartments but think they live in downstairs apartments. QUIT STOMPING OR I SHALL KILL YOU!!!


*no neighbors were harmed in the making of this post*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2007)

People that don't wipe off the gym equipment after using it - totally disgusting


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 7, 2007)

I am totally with you on that one CAMellie, I live on the ground floor of an apartment building and am convinced they are practising for a march or something up above me.  

Another thing that is making me close to becoming "that crazy B#tch in apartment 8" is that Im right beside the main door to the building so anyone entering or exiting the building has to use this one door and they all let it slam behind them which can be heard in every room of my place and its really starting to drive me a lil nuts.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People in cars that meet coming from opposite directions who stop in the middle of the road to carry on a conversation without pulling off to the side, oblivious to the traffic behind them!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Plus sized clothing catalogs that use only small sized models to show their clothes.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2007)

Fathers who refer to caring for their own children as "Babysitting".​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Waitresses/Waiters having to depend on the tip system to make a
living wage. 
The servers shouldn't be at the mercy of the customers
and the customers shouldn't be expected to make up for cheap 
employers who won't pay a decent salary.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Waiting for a long time for a favorite TV show or movie and then to have it pre-empted by a "Special Report"!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*









*Hot dogs*, 10 to a pack and Buns only 8 to a pack!​


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 12, 2007)

people who say axed and ax instead of ask.

"I axed him the other day."
"oh really? How many times? did he survive?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2007)

Men who wouldn't date anyone but a Gorgeous Skinny Woman, 
even if they look like Jabba the Hut.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







*Bicyclists on the road pedaling WITH the traffic.* I know, I know, it's the law, but the bicyclist shouldn't have to trust the cars to look out for them and they invariably misjudge how far out in the road to be. We have lots of them that ride along the Columbia River Highway and even in the many tunnels here, they are a hazard! At least when you bicycle against traffic, you can see what's coming at you and act accordingly.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When you do something right no one remembers. When you do
something wrong, no one forgets.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






How about when your boss calls and asked you to work on Sunday and you have told them numerous times that that is the only day out of the week that you won't work!​


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Oct 19, 2007)

g.d. non-blinker users!! ahhhhhhhhhhh they enrage me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who use other people, then throw them away like garbage when they're through with them.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Jobs that require a "Professional Appearance", but don't pay
a professional salary to go with it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







If they have it in your size, you won't like it. If you like it, they
won't have it in your size. If you like it and they have it in your size, 
it is to expensive.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*The misconseption that all women Wear or should Wear Make-Up.* 
There is no good reason to hide behind make-up. ​


----------



## mossystate (Oct 23, 2007)

Heh..lots of folks say fat people hide behind our fat..that there is no good reason ...hmmmmmm...those pesky assumptions..


My pet is peeving me..he has mistaken my foot as lunch.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2007)

Trying to figure out what treat to get...finally opting for the ooey gooey brownie (LOW FAT). Getting it back to work and all the icing has stuck to the bag.

What a rip.

:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who are obsessed with knowing whose fault something
is, instead of working to find a solution.​


----------



## BBWQueen33 (Oct 24, 2007)

PEOPLE WHO THINK THEY KNOW MORE THAN YOU IN THE SENSE OF HOW YOU OPERATE !!!!!!!!!!!

For example ... one of my co-workers told me that I needed to change my office up so that I could work more efficiently. I think I've got everything figured out just fine, thank you very much. I get my work done in a timely manner, so just stick it!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

One of my PET PEEVES is below and its mainly men I have seen doing this - - -

Blowing "snot rockets", Why the hell can't they just use a tissue???
Not only is it disgusting but it is also so un-hygenic


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who tell a lonely single, "Why don't you just go out there
and meet someone nice?" Well, DOH!! We would have never thought
of that on our own.​


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 25, 2007)

Pet Peeve? Thinking I did something well, a project or presentation, only to feel like a fool when doing the presentation. Stumbling over words, losing my place... I am a pet peeve.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 25, 2007)

Pet Peeve Today
Misplacing my glasses. Its a pain in the butt trying to see without glasses. And its frustrating trying to look for them, and saddest part is I know they are someplace close by.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Referring to sports figures as "*Heroes*"​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having to have Insurance, but it being so expensive!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2007)

Your nose starts running when you have no access to a tissue!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Geico Advertisements!​


----------



## Mathias (Oct 29, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...And the fact that a TV show spawned from them. :doh:


----------



## _msz.lyric (Oct 30, 2007)

People who chew with their mouths open. Its the most annoying thing.. and my brother knows he does it, and when I tell him he's doing it, he starts SMACKING. Ugh!

Oh, and I hate people who have "phone voices." I don't know why that annoys me, but my mother has the most annoying phone voice ever. And what I mean by phone voices is that you talk one way with your friends and family, but when you're on the phone taking care of business, whether its a bill or what have you, you put on this annoyingly proper voice... over enunciating everything and just sounding like a complete jackass. It just bugs me.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 30, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> Geico Advertisements!​



In my opinion, Geico usually had amusing commercials. Then the cavemen came along. I'm sorry, but I never found them amusing.

They'll never beat the amazing Quizno's Singing Monkey that looks like a hamster. "They got a pepper bar!" (Inside story to that one. )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that park so close too you that it is hard for you to leave a parking lot. I can't believe that there are just so many people who are incapable of parking between those two white lines. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Gas prices that fluxuate up, down and all around and never settle for a fixed rate. 
Come on, give us a break.....​


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> Gas prices that fluxuate up, down and all around and never settle for a fixed rate.
> Come on, give us a break.....​



It's called supply and demand. You can get a fixed rate on gas prices once we stop using a finite source of energy with variable availability.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Neighbor's dogs that bark all night long for no good reason......​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Already attached people that contact you via IM and want some sexual action on the side, saying that their partner knows about it and that they do it too, sometimes together!​


----------



## _msz.lyric (Nov 3, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I know, right? Amen.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Using a cord of firewood and it costing the same or more than using electric heat! 

The only way that it might be cheaper is if you cut it yourself, but you have too get a permit, have all of the equipment and the stamina too do the work, not too meantiong actually finding a place that will let you cut it!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2007)

*Pet Peeve af the Day!*






Ever notice how, when people are leaving the theater or getting off an airplane, how they'll stride right through the doorway, then stop just a foot beyond, to search for keys, friends, inspiration, or whatever -- inevitably holding up everyone behind. ​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 5, 2007)

Articles on websites that force you to navigate through 5-9 pages of the article when the entire text only fills 2-3 double spaced, typewritten pages, just for the purpose of throwing more ads and webpage noise in your face. 

Yes, I know you can click the Print Article button to get at it but just DISPLAY IT THAT WAY TO BEGIN WITH!!​
View attachment pagesandpages.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 5, 2007)

Daily pet peeve waiting in line for lunch at a sandwich shop and the doofus in front of me changing his mind mid-order.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that tailgate when your driving.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!* 






People that don't list prices on websites, brochures, stores, and infomercials.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Sugar Ants!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

Advertizing in Video Games!​


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 10, 2007)

Employees who pretend to work while their supervisor is around and as soon as the supervisor leaves end up sitting around or playing with their damned cell phones... Grrrrrr


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






All of the Un-Real Reality TV Shows!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*LOVE AT FIRST SITE!?*

The *I love you* mascot is being overused; in fact, many people are saying I love you more than actually trying to save their relationships. No, it doesnt matter what mistakes we make that cause our relationships to end. It just sounds really sexy to say Love at first sight, and were gonna keep saying it but that doesn't nessisarily mean that it is indeed true! ​


----------



## Pretty In Plaid (Nov 12, 2007)

Pet Peeve of the Day!!






My personal pet peeve is annyoing and obnoxious gum chewers that crack their gum and blow bubbles every 2.3 seconds. In between those 2.3 seconds, they chomp down on their wad of sticky filth, mouths open, like cows! Seriously!!! Doesn't their mouth get tired? It gets so bad that I get completely frustrated and just cry.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!?*






 Even worse than chewing gum, people who chew tobacco​!!


----------



## Pretty In Plaid (Nov 13, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Even worse than chewing gum, people who chew tobacco!!




Yeah, not so hot. The spitting... no thanks.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!!*






Oh, and how about shooting snot rockets!?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Paying Toll for things that probably were already paid for several times over by our taxes!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Late night telephone calls!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People that ignore you when you speak to them, you know that they hear you, but they choose to ignore that you are even in the room!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Stereotypes of al kinds.​


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wanting to subscribe to this thread for future references 

My pet peeve..........wheat chex in the chex mix mix.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 18, 2007)

/rant on 

I can't stand people who stand in intersecting hallways or doorways blocking the way while they chat it up with thier buddies.


MOVE YER CARCAS!!

/rant off

Dravenhawk


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 18, 2007)

I am gonna toss another pet peeve out there.

Automated telephone directories. I want to talk to a real person and it rakes forever to actually get to a real person.

Corporations who outsource high paying American / domestic jobs to China or some other third world country.

Fast food joints where the drive thru order taker who has a strong foriegn accent at the window cannot understand plain only catsup and even after I give them the recipie meat, catsup, bun, they come back and ask "would you like cheese on that sir?" For the love of bleedin Christ can't you hear what I said!!!?? It is in this moment that I strongly feel that knowing how to read write and speak english at least at the fifth grade level needs to be a requirement for citizenship in the US so you can actually DO the job of order taker. What ever happened to the customer always being right?

Pepole who think that just because the crossed our border illeagally deserve some sort of privilage over others who do not live in a neighboring country to US citizenship. Entry into America should be fair to all and it clearly is not.

Businesses and individuals who would exploit immigrant labor by paying wages that are sub-par to the minimum wage. I can't stand persons who exploit illeagal immigrants.

Idiots on the freeway

Drivers who tailgate
Drivers who flash thier lights and honk at you even though you are doin' 80
Drivers who cut you off


Dravenhawk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Unintelligent people that think that they are intelligent when indeed, they are not...... *LOL*.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate having to come up with excuses for why my daughter didn't go to school. The schools don't accept that she wasn't feeling well, they have to have details. 

Sometimes your teenager just won't go to school, then what do you do? If you don't come up with a written excuse, the schools call you on the phone until you go madd!? They don't accept that you just couldn't shove that teen out the door either! What do you do? LOL​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate knowing that some people are going to be alone for the Holidays when I also know that there is no reason why their family cannot at least bring them a cooked meal. 

I have some of my elderly clients that I know will be spending the Holidays alone.... it is sad.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)

Complainers that are never satisfied. They just complain to be complaining.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People with big heads that think that their way is the only way that gets anything done right!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Skinny people that give you advise on the perfect diet for you when you never asked then for it. 
*I think that that is rude!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that make fun of another person behind their back!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Lazy people that don't change their cat's litter box, but the cat gets blamed for the house smelling bad.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Men who yell obsenities our of a car window!​


----------



## Mathias (Nov 27, 2007)

My entie campus had a blackout last night. My question is, Why the hell do people need to run around and scream like idiots every time the power goes on and off? :doh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 27, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> I hate knowing that some people are going to be alone for the Holidays when I also know that there is no reason why their family cannot at least bring them a cooked meal.
> 
> I have some of my elderly clients that I know will be spending the Holidays alone.... it is sad.....​




We used to have a man that would come to the nursing home and eat his holiday dinner here with his mother and then take her for a ride for the holiday. It would make me nuts! The woman was "stuck" here for three meals a day, seven days a week, etc etc - take the woman out somewhere for God's sake! Maybe Xmas would be hard to find restaurants open but Easter, Mother's Day, New Years Day?.. sigh... Personally, I think he was embarassed to be seen with her (stroke victim) in public - also sad... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Not being able to afford the Holidays because everything is so expensive! 
Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's dinners, who can afford all of them right after the other!!​


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 28, 2007)

Teaching people who make 2x my income how to spell the words Demeanor and Today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






The high cost of studded snow tires!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that drive unsafely in the winter time when there is ice and snow on the roads!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Buses two hours late when there is only 2 inches of snow on the ground! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when you order something from Sears and it is not what you ordered and the only way too get it returned is too mail it back or take it too a full line Sears store. The only FULL LINE Sears stores that are in this area are an hour's drive from here. Seems unfair too me!​


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate the people who take the time to lift up the toilet seat to do their business but don't take the time to flush or put it back down...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate going to the refridgerator and finding empty cartons or bottles. If you empty something, throw it away!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that live in campers and trailers at rest stops or out of the way places so that they don't have to pay rent.​


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 7, 2007)

When I'm the 49th car in a line of 50 going 5 miles an hour under the speed limit, and the jackass in car #50 is riding my ass like it's gonna cause some chain reaction and make everyone else move faster.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 8, 2007)

So much goddamn commercializm during the holidays. Makes me wanna fuckin puke


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 8, 2007)

Pulling into a 24 hr drive-thru at 1AM for a simple 2-item order and winding up behind the stoners in the Buick who order half the menu. The clerk doesn't bother to tell them that it's 1 order/car, or that they can pull up and wait, I'm the one who gets to wait 15 minutes while Cheech and Chong can get their munch on.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it that some religions are now wanting Our Santas to say HA HA Ha instead of Ho Ho Ho for fear of offending someone!​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Pulling into a 24 hr drive-thru at 1AM for a simple 2-item order and winding up behind the stoners in the Buick who order half the menu. The clerk doesn't bother to tell them that it's 1 order/car, or that they can pull up and wait, I'm the one who gets to wait 15 minutes while Cheech and Chong can get their munch on.



where did you go and what did you eat?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

*I had an appt with someone today at 10am, and rearranged my schedule to do so. I called to confirm at 7pm last nite, and she said YES, she would see me at my office at 10am TODAY. 

I am in real estate and had an appt to show a house that someone CLEANED and left with her small child to make it look good, and then I WAS STOOD UP. 

SOOOO, I was really pissed, and the home owner was DOUBLY PISSED, the agent that represents her is mad at me now :huh

and worst of all the person who stood me up, is clueless

I GOT OVER IT lolol....listening to Wayne Dwyer and talking to friends, and spending the day with biker friends and good food helps!!!!!!*


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2007)

The people who live below me have a bass system that's so loud it makes my floor vibrate. TURN IT THE FUCK DOWN! They aren't the only ones in the whole dorm! And beyond that, why are bass systems like that even permitted in the first place, but we can't have our own microwaves?


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 8, 2007)

people who talk and talk but at the same time mumble. I can't follow the conversation because I can't hear the words.


kaiser-Permament commercials: they can't or will not stop their war on bigger people,
every health problem or difficulty to the commercials to due to being fat. If anyone here uses their insurance, well I'm sorry. But I hate their commercials-this includes t.v., radio, and billboards.

Aggressive drivers ---they suck!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Gas prices Fluctuating up and down all of the time. 
Geeze, give us a break, there is no reason for all of this!!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Not being politically correct when I want to wish someone a Merry Christmas. Plus not being able to have a Christmas program, but having a Winter Program in our schools now because we may offend another religion!!​


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 10, 2007)

Fatgirlfan said:


> people who talk and talk but at the same time mumble. I can't follow the conversation because I can't hear the words.



I work with a girl who does this. She softly mumbles like she's afraid someone will overhear what she's saying even when we're the only 2 people in the room and no one would even give a shit what she is talking about anyway. I get tired of telling her I can't hear her so anymore I just say "uh huh" or "yea" and hope its appropriate since I stopped caring after the bazillionith time I told her to to speak up. Nice girl though.

My pet peeve today is Wal-MART - why advertise on your commercials you'll have more checkers ready to work more lanes that will be open and I go into wal-mart yesterday for ONE item......ONE..........and there is ONLY ONE CHECKER & ONE LANE OPEN out of 30 lanes!...........there were NINE PEOPLE IN LINE! 

I refused to wait so I found an employee and asked how I could get another lane open.......she blankly stared at me as if I had asked her the most profound question she ever heard before telling me "I don't know"........ummmm well can you direct me to someone who could help me? "ummmmmm usually its someone who carries a radio" ok great thanks, you are a big help! Merry Christmas you stupid bitch.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 11, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> I work with a girl who does this. She softly mumbles like she's afraid someone will overhear what she's saying even when we're the only 2 people in the room and no one would even give a shit what she is talking about anyway. I get tired of telling her I can't hear her so anymore I just say "uh huh" or "yea" and hope its appropriate since I stopped caring after the bazillionith time I told her to to speak up. Nice girl though.
> 
> My pet peeve today is Wal-MART - why advertise on your commercials you'll have more checkers ready to work more lanes that will be open and I go into wal-mart yesterday for ONE item......ONE..........and there is ONLY ONE CHECKER & ONE LANE OPEN out of 30 lanes!...........there were NINE PEOPLE IN LINE!
> 
> I refused to wait so I found an employee and asked how I could get another lane open.......she blankly stared at me as if I had asked her the most profound question she ever heard before telling me "I don't know"........ummmm well can you direct me to someone who could help me? "ummmmmm usually its someone who carries a radio" ok great thanks, you are a big help! Merry Christmas you stupid bitch.




Talking with people who don't know how to emphasise words. This is sort of like my issue with mumblers a.k.a. "low talkers". allwordsareruntogerherinasentencesoyoucantfigurewhatisitheimportantpart.
drives me crazy!!!

people, especially teens who laugh at nothing at all. Every statement is accompanied with a laugh. Nothing is that funny, usless you are high.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*





*Plus Sized Models? Oh Really........*​
Catalogs for large size clothing that use thin models or "Plus Size" models who just look like a slightly larger version of their thin, Hour-Glass shaped sisters.

Fat women and large size folks come in different shapes, not everybody is an "Hourglass". 

A size 32 "Apple" shaped woman or a size 28 "Pear" shaped woman is NOT going to look the same in any particular fashion, let alone look like a size 8 does...

Catalog vendors claim that "Large Women don't want to see the clothes on Large Women"..... Well, Maybe that is because so much of it is flat-out UGLYYYYY? They're right..... I *Don't* want to see that crap... but give me up-to-date, quality, well-made fashions and I definitely want to see them on Large Sized Models!


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 11, 2007)

Plus size clothing that says "athletic dept" or "head of Athletic dept" - in an otherwise cute shirt that I would buy. There's nothing about my fat body that screams I'm "athletic" so I don't want to wear a shirt around that claims I am where it would be an easy butt of others jokes behind my back.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 12, 2007)

People that post the same picture angle over and over again. Get a new shot! And maybe actually write something once in awhile.

Boring!


:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*





​

People who are so miserable spending their lives trying to fit their body into the mold and can't stand the fact that someone else will not do it. 

You know the ones I mean... they're on some ridiculous program that entails pushing themselves to limits that is unbelievably *unhealthy*, all in the quest of *health*. 

They have that attitude of, "I'm going through hell to try to look like society wants me to, and YOU have the nerve to like yourself FAT"... 

God forbid you break it to them that some people even like you this way. I don't know who they hate more at that moment, me for clueing them in that they don't have to beat themselves up trying to be stick thin or themselves for swallowing the whole bizarre "thin is everything" notion.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2007)

*Plus Sized Magazines*​
Magazines out there for "Large Sizes". They still seem to want to use models on the low end of the size scale proclaiming that Size 12 can still be sexy. 

They don't seem to take into consideration that large size woman do NOT all have that "Hourglass" shape they seem to insist the models have. I'd like to see Apple Shapes, Pear Shapes, etc. This way we can really see the diversity in sizes and clothing designs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

My 15 year old daughter is a size 12- the pediatrician said her weight is "perfect". Amazing that same message isn't getting out to everyone else....:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




​

Restaurant booths and other public facilities that have seating that is sooooo small... larger people won't fit into those damn things -- in fact, _"normal sized"_ people aren't even comfortable there. If they want Our money, give us a comfortable place to sit down! After all, popular thinking seems to believe that all fat people do nothing but eat - so how come they aren't ready for us?_ (major sarcasm...)_


----------



## Amor (Dec 14, 2007)

The cashiers at work who keep accepting photocopied money. 
I mean seriously, it's black and white and on printer paper.... :doh:
Really now people? Have you seen our money...it's not black and white... and it shouldn't give you paper cuts! Of course I'm going to short you for it! You can complain all you want...if the bank won't take it, we won't take it.

*big sigh of relief* thank you, that is all.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 14, 2007)

Amor said:


> The cashiers at work who keep accepting photocopied money.
> I mean seriously, it's black and white and on printer paper.... :doh:
> Really now people? Have you seen our money...it's not black and white... and it shouldn't give you paper cuts! Of course I'm going to short you for it! You can complain all you want...if the bank won't take it, we won't take it.
> 
> *big sigh of relief* thank you, that is all.



Can you please provide an address? I've got this big bag of shredded documents that I'm not quite sure what to do with


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who look at BBWs and BHMs and determine...solely on our size...the state of our "health". They think that BIG means unhealthy, "thin" means healthy. Then they launch into a "but I'm worried about your health" speech while insulting us and pushing their latest diet program on us.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

I hate it when you meet someone you like who says they like you too so you go on a date and they then confess that they already have a partner but are not happy in the relationship and will leave if they know that you will wait for them and give them time. WTF??? I cannot stand the mind games that some people choose to play and will not be a party to anyone being unfaithful to their partner and therefore making me the "other woman/homewrecker".

Sorry for the rant but I have had this happen to me recently and am still dealing with it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Guys who say they like large women, but then refer to them as "fatties", "tubs of lard" and use other _(in my opinion)_ derogatory terms, especially in conjunction to speaking of them in a sexual light.​


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 16, 2007)

The disturbing mental images of an impotent circle-jerk jamboree that pfizer's "Viva Viagra" add campaign evokes. Is that what we really need to see, a bunch of guys sitting around in a garage serenading each other's malfunctioning junk? WTF is the name of this band? Limp Dicked Larry and the Flaccid 5? What the commercial is successful in, is ass raping every last bit of artistic value out of a good song by one of the world's greatest entertainers. Evlis has indeed left the building.:huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Idiots who think that their opinion of me will make me alter something about my life to suit them. Whoever doesn't like me won't change a thing about me anymore than I would expect anyone else to change for me just because I wanted them too.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

Making the generalization that "_Big women know better how to please a man_" isn't particularly flattering. I find myself wondering, "Now, why exactly would that be?" Is it an insinuation that because I'm big, I can't get a man any other way, so I'd learned to be a wild woman in bed?

What an insulting frame of mind.... As a woman who has a generally high self-esteem, this attitude makes me what to slap these guys along side the head! _* (BTW, I happen to believe that being a "wild women" in bed happens when you make a connection with a very special person and the sparks can really fly!) *_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate it when a man says that a BBW is his fetish. 

I am someone who has a different body type than society says is acceptable and/or attractive...PERIOD. 

A fetish is something that people want to hide in the dark...

I refuse to let anybody hide me in the dark. 

If you aren't proud to be around me....then don't be around me. 

I'm not here to decorate anybody's world.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> A fetish is something that people want to hide in the dark...



...no it's not.

A fetish is an element in a situation that is necessary for a person to become sexually aroused- or at least so helpful that it's almost necessary. It's not by definition something that people want to hide. 

Some people do hide them- but usually it's just not something that's really announced. Seriously, when is someone going to talk in public about how they get turned on by amputee zombie furries?


----------



## CandySmooch (Dec 19, 2007)

When you work in a locked secure communications center and when the secretary needs to bring something down several times a day - she sticks her face in the window leering at us while she's knocking........like we don't hear her! Every single time.......we're not caged animals in a zoo so stop oggling us!


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 19, 2007)

The loudspeaker announcement person who starts every day's announcement with "gooooooooood morning [name of school]" like how Robin Williams did it in "Good Morning Vietnam". It wasn't funny the first time. It isn't funny now. It never WILL be funny. Ever. Stop it. Please.


Thanks 


*deep breath*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






The fact that some large people still struggling with their self esteem attempt to nurture it at the expense of other large people. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Who has walked through the food court of a shopping centre and seen babies being given soda pop and who knows what else by parents who don't seem to know better?

It's not my place to say anything about what people give their kids of course, but I'm sorry, soda is not a drink for a 1 year old. Why would a 1 year old need a carbonated drink? And then they wonder why their kids teeth rot early. Not only that but carbonated drinks aren't healthy in general and I'm sure toddlers don't need an extra sugar buzz anyway!.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

RSVP'ing for a Christmas party, failing to satisfy the definition of "*and partner*" on the invitation because you were'nt planning on bringing a boyfriend or a husband. Apparently, that's all that is allowed. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when someone stands right in front of the TV during the last 30 seconds of or an exciting part of a movie or program!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







I am getting so danged tired of hearing about Linsey Lohan, Paris Hilton, OJ Simpson and Micheal Jackson to name a few!​


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I am getting so danged tired of hearing about Linsey Lohan, Paris Hilton, OJ Simpson and Micheal Jackson to name a few!



Oddly enough, I haven't heard much about any of them for well over a month. Or any other celeb gossip bullshit.

I don't hear about it 'cause I don't go looking for it. 

It's not being shoved in your face. You can look away.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 28, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I just don't get it, I cannot figure way people watch those fake, dry soap operas each and every day and if they are not home, they feel that they have to tape them so that they don't miss a thing. It is crazy!​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

*I am tired of game players that are married that tell me they aren't..by now I should have learned how to do searches on the internet BEFORE I MEET THEM!!!!...as I found out about the last one, in about 2 mintues of searching, AFTER THE FACT*:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am tired of game players that are married that tell me they aren't..by now I should have learned how to do searches on the internet BEFORE I MEET THEM!!!!...as I found out about the last one, in about 2 mintues of searching, AFTER THE FACT*:doh:




I found out one when his wife called me............yeah, I met him here :doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 28, 2007)

I get annoyed when people (re: my mom) can't tell me the whole time.

me: what time is it?

mom: quarter after.

me:... quarter after WHAT?

when i ask for the time, i really want to know the hour as well.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I found out one when his wife called me............yeah, I met him here :doh:




*i think the worst i had was calling a *FB* and having his WIFE ANSWER...ya we had seen one another for I dont know how long..and that detail never got to me somehow.........lololol 
*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!
*






*Environmentalists!*

Amidst all their appeals to nature and pleas for 'harmony with nature', there is no discussion of man's needs and the requirements of his survival. Man is treated as if he were an unnatural phenomenon. Man cannot survive in the kind of state of nature that the ecologists envision.​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i think the worst i had was calling a *FB* and having his WIFE ANSWER...ya we had seen one another for I dont know how long..and that detail never got to me somehow.........lololol
> *




Oh, I asked him first thing if he was married. He said he was divorced. Winds up that he had been remarried less than a year....... to a very nice woman. I think he is one lucky duck if he managed to hold onto her


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2007)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




​

It's Christmas, and nobody wants to say ''Merry Christmas.'' Not the radio station, not the television stations, not the cable networks, not the commercials, magazines or newspapers.

Even the Santa Clauses and bell-ringers won't say ''Merry Christmas.'' The retail stores and department stores won't say it either. All I hear and see is ''Happy Holidays.'' We're trying not to insult other cultures or creeds, but I don't think it's an insult to say or write ''Merry Christmas'' or ``Happy Hanukkah.''

Please bring back Christmas. Let's stop saying ''Happy Holidays'' and get back to tradition. We've become so politically correct that we've actually become politically wrong.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

Holiday cards that throw sparkles, sequins or confetti on the hapless recipient !​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that won't make New Year's Resolutions because they automatically think that they will fail at them.​


----------



## mossystate (Jan 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GF, didn't you say that you were not making any resolutions?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> GF, didn't you say that you were not making any resolutions?



*Guilty......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*





*LIAR, LIAR, PANTS ON FIRE !!*

*People that LIE for Profit....* I was horrified to read the Dec. 29 story Hannah Montana ticket winner loses prize, about the Club Libby Lu contest. 

A mother of a 6-year-old girl would actually want her daughter to attend a Hannah Montana concert was bad enough. But the fact that she invented the story that the girl's father was killed in Iraq in order to win went beyond the pale.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate the phrase,  _"I can't!"_ It's my biggest pet peeve. It's a self-defeating attitude that prevents many people from experimenting and improving with practice. If whatever they are doing isn't perfect, many people will give up in disgust. 
When asked why they aren't finishing their task, they say _"I can't!"_​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Hearing the phone ringing when you've got an armload of 
packages and fumbling to unlock the front door... and you reach the
phone just in time to hear the caller hanging up.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2008)

Getting an itch in public where you can't scratch.​


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 5, 2008)

Ex wife who commits adultry and has the gaul to phone me up and ask for money


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Unexused Butt Cracks !​


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jan 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crack Kills


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who abandon their cats or let them outside to roam anywhere, obviously without caring what happens too them.​


----------



## MetalheadMissy74 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Sims 2 much as I like it i guess they could of done with realistic fat sims. The game is suppose to protray and be a real life simulator. I play it all the time i got every expansion pack including the preorder of the freetime one. I do wish when they first released the game had three skins"fit. fat, thin" which was good but the fat skins didn't really look true to real life more like scaled down and more thin looking skin. okay when nightlife came out they introduced something called chemistry to the game where the sims have turn ons turn off they should of not allowed"BODY" image to be a turn on or off like a sim likes thin or fat better that would just add and teach younger people who also play the game to be discriminatory against body sizes. They should of included real life bbw skins for the fat*skin* and the the one they did make ea doesn't look like a bbw/fat sim or big man type instead user sites have to make them. I hope and this is my wish for the sims 3 they include REALISTIC SIMS including bbws and bhm .It be more "real life simulator" then a barbie doll type thing. I would love in the future for sims to be more real life then it already is and include different body shapes. I am sure plenty of big people not just me play the sims 2 and the sims 1 games and wish if we did make ourself in the game we had a skin to match our body type for our sims. 




and this is my pet peeve and hope in the future us plus sized sim players have or own plus sized sims.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when someone has their dog riding untied and unsafe in the back of their pick-up.​


----------



## MetalheadMissy74 (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess people's reactions to us reptile owners and bug owners. they think were STRANGE!. well imagine this reptiles are alot like large people they get alotta bad repuation they dont' truely deserve .so doesn't the cockroaches i keep as pets and i have had rats before. people truely thinkg everyone should have the cute dogs. kitties and bunnies. then who's gonna love the lizards and snakes and taranutlas if all people loved were kitties and puppies. I think reptile owners and exotic owners peeps who have ferrets( i had one he died this past july i miss him so still). people outta understand exotic owners more then give them grief like some states won't allow certain animals but will allow sex offenders who hurt kids to reside there instead makes you wonder what are people thinking. some of the most dangerous of all predators are humans. I will always love weird animals cause they need the most understanding and love of them all the ones people are afraid of are the ones who should be equally loved just as much as the ones people are rarely afraid of and dont' give the silly prejudices towards. i guess a pet peeve for today would be for people to be more understanding of "ugly animals scary animals". they need love too .


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2008)

MetalheadMissy74 said:


> I guess people's reactions to us reptile owners and bug owners. they think were STRANGE!...



You know, I think that it _is _noteworthy that you never hear of a giant dog ravaging Tokyo.


----------



## Ruru (Jan 8, 2008)

Those who make clothes for pregnant women assuming that all pregnant women were as thin as rakes to begin with and had no *gasp* hips or breasts whatsoever before pregnancy :blink: I'm 20 kg (that's very roughly some 40 lbs) over the ideal weight of my size, so I'm definitely on the chubbier side, but I've always had a hourglass figure, even when I was a lot thinner, so my hips are wide, thank you very much, and I've always been well endowed on the breasts department, so now that I'm heavier, I'm even more so! I just spent two entire days trying to find maternity trousers that went up past my hips - and usually when I found the size that did that, (_if_ I was lucky enough), I would swim in it otherwise. And what's with this underbelly nonsense - they felt absolutely horrible to wear when I tried them on and tried to sit in them...
Same thing with shirts - once they fit around my bust (if they ever did), they would have otherwise accommodated someone two times bigger than me - not to mention the sleeves were ridiculously long, just like a clown's...

And the cuts for most of the shirts! They made the wearer look like a barrel. They were cut like your typical slim line shirts - and mind you, these were shirts that were specifically made for pregnant women. They looked just down right horrible, and would look like it on any pregnant woman no matter what her original "size"! Luckily I've come to terms with my curves, so I just had a small "Good grief WHAT?!" -moment at the ridiculous sight in the mirror, but I know women who had a very hard time adapting to their new motherly baby belly during their pregnancy, saying how they felt like they looked like gorged whales. I can't but to feel angry for them - imagine how would a woman like that feel when looking at herself in the mirror in the shop while trying one of those ridiculous shirts on?! She would be mortified! I honestly can't figure out what on earth the people making the clothes are thinking!

I mean come on, don't they make maternity wear for women shaped liked women? Geesh... :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 8, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate this, too. Those people seem like idiots to me.....:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*The High Price for Healthy Food!*
I hate it that it costs more to eat healthy than unhealthy! 
Shopping healthy and cheaply isnt always easy because Healthy eating really does cost more! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Don't you hate it when you go throught drive-thru to order and they get your order wrong but its too late to say anything because your halfway home already!​


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> Don't you hate it when you go throught drive-thru to order and they get your order wrong but its too late to say anything because your halfway home already!​



It is this reason that i NEVER use the drive through. Even if I'm just getting a small order of fries, I will park and go in. 


My Daily Pet Peeve today is.... When little Johnny stubs his toe and it takes 17 people to take him to the emergency room. Then they take over the waiting room like they've had reservations for a month.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who call child services because you spanked your child. 
There IS a difference between spanking, and BEATING your child.​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2008)

Why are you waiting to leave before you check your bag? I sit right in front of the drive thru window and count my items before I drive off.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






PEOPLE WHO TALK ABOUT THEIR LOVE LIVES, even if I never asked them too.​


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> People who call child services because you spanked your child.
> There IS a difference between spanking, and BEATING your child.​



I think a distinction has to be made. I think that one smack on a child is acceptable, but multiple smacks are not. If you smack the child repeatedly, or with an object I would call that a beating.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






CHILDREN AND TEENS WHO DO NOT RESPECT THEIR PARENTS! ​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 14, 2008)

*PET PEEVE OF MY DAY!*

Driving on a highway/interstate, doing the speed limit along with the flow of traffic, slower moving traffic on the right (trucks, etc) and ONE person in the fast/left lane holding up EVERYONE because they are either:

1. sleep driving
2. talking on their cellphone
3. texting on their cellphone (GGRRRRR)
4. talking to their passenger/kids
5. in NO Hurry to go anywhere!

So...you FINALLY get to a passing place, get around them and THEY give YOU a dirty look.

Jesus Christ on TOAST!!!!! Some of us have lives!!!!

WAKE UP, DRIVE THAT DAMNED VEHICLE OR GET THE F**K OFF THE ROAD!!!

Thank you, I feel MUCH better.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *PET PEEVE OF MY DAY!*
> 
> Driving on a highway/interstate, doing the speed limit along with the flow of traffic, slower moving traffic on the right (trucks, etc) and ONE person in the fast/left lane holding up EVERYONE because they are either:
> 
> ...



I agree 100 %!!! that's why I drive large vehicles, so when I get behind a slow poke driver, they move right over for me


----------



## mossystate (Jan 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL..LOL....LOVE this picture!!!


Maybe Mommy spends a lil too much time on the phone, and Daddy is watchin the ' big game ' ( they are always the big one )......Susie is PISSED......you GO Susie!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 14, 2008)

Drivers with cell phones attatched to their ears who cut in front of you then flip you off because you didn't move over for them! :doh:  People who drive while talking/texting on their cell phone get what they deserve!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Children who do nothing around the house but still want to get paid an allowance.
​


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 15, 2008)

People who do their grocery shopping at Walgreens...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having too wait at the doctor's office for an hour or more past my appointment time, but not allowed to be late even if he isn't there.​


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely HATE that! You're whole day is gone just because the doc can't be on time. If I can make the appointment, return the favor!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Absolutely HATE that! You're whole day is gone just because the doc can't be on time. If I can make the appointment, return the favor!



Ok, no doubt that many docs are tools and make all kinds of merry when it comes to not being as aware of zee clock..or caring....but....I know that I would hope I could get a lil extra time, if I needed it...ya know?...but........peeve away!....

Let's see...a peeve...hmmmmm.......parents who would rather shove a white hot poker up their ass, than apologize to their kids, when they have been wrong..sometimes...big time....asshats.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Doctors again;*

When you have a health problem, get referred to multiple doctors and have to explain the situation to each and every receptionist, nurse and doctor you see, like all of the information isn't in your records... 

Not to meantion, having to take multiple unnessisary tests for symptoms that you don't even have!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People throwing cigarette butts that are still burning out of their car windows. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Neighbor's Dogs that are outside all day and night that bark continuously! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Tourons (Tourist+Morons) driving slow on the roads along The Columbia River Gorge here. I know they are tourons because they look like they are taking pictures of the road ditches! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






It perturbs me when someone takes food off of my plate and eats it without my permission.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who constantly lick their fingers while eating!​


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:blush: That's a habit I'll never break.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 23, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who show up uninvited and bring their friends (whom I've never met) without calling first, especially on Sunday!​


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 24, 2008)

The (sorry guys, it seems to be a largely american) habit of saying 'I could care less' when it it should be 'I _couldn't_ care less'. Think about it; if you're capable of caring less about a topic it means that do currently _do_ care, even if only a little. So when you think you're showing contempt or indifference for something by saying 'I could care less' you are in fact telling us 'I do care about it/am interested in it'. It's about as annoying as the British protest of innocence 'I didn't do nothing', but the former is more common on these boards.
Yes, ok, I'm being taken back into my cell with the soft walls for my dose of happy-whoop-di-do-lala pills.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

Tooth Brushing or Flossing in public. ​


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 24, 2008)

People that start to ask you a question but the say "oh nevermind"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that make fun of others that are in Wheelchairs!

They don't realize that due to an accident or other problem, they might have to use one themselves.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2008)

People in a supermarkets who have food stamps, then separate the items not covered including beer and cigarettes which are more than what the food costs.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*








The lack of manners, and common sense nowadays!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

People trying to keep up with Joneses when they know they don't have any money!​


----------



## Mathias (Jan 28, 2008)

The whole "Best and Worst Dressed" obsession after awards shows. What makes people think celebritites actually care about that crap?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People who complain about paying their child support, saying how their money is not being spent on the kids... *HELLO*... it is not cheap to raise kids, most of the time the child support doesn't cover even half of what is needed to raise kids these days...... ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who ask questions during a exciting part of a Movie!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that blow their nose at the dinner table.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




​

People who complain about not being able to pay bills then beg money from friends or family but use it for beer, cigarettes or entertainment instead. 

This is throwing hard earned money down the toilet for sure.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






PEOPLE WHO ARE RUDE TO WAIT STAFF IN RESTAURANTS!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when my computer crashes BEFORE I have saved whatever I am working on !​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

PEOPLE WHO SEEM TO WANT THEIR MUSIC TO BE HEARD ON THE MOON !​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

Parents that allow their children too run all over the place with dirty runny noses and don't bother to keep them wiped. 
*Ick.*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that wear too much perfume, after shave or cologne!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People talking with food in their mouth.​


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 10, 2008)

When people don't bother to read an entire thread, then post something that's already been posted once (sometimes twice) in that same thread already.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

*Pey Peeve of the Day!*





_Carl's Jr., a hamburger chain that recently used a talking fetus as a spokesman, 
then got Paris Hilton for its TV ads._

Commercials that have hints of sexual nature, they have nothing to do with the products they're selling, believe me there are a lot of them, some of the ads are actually very stupid.... ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who think fat people cannot be sexy.

Although, Queen here is a small fat lady..... LOL ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Those Huge Plastic Cars for kids to ride in, attached too Shopping Carts!​


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Those Huge Plastic Cars for kids to ride in, attached too Shopping Carts!​



Complain if you want, but I'd rather have that than the precious little goddamn snowflakes running around and knocking shit over.

The kids in the cars can be annoyingly loud, but at least you don't have to clean up after them, as a general thing. The ones who are free to roam aren't just noisy, but potentially destructive.

I'd rather have the little brat in one of those cars than leaving snot stains on the counters and windows.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Complain if you want, but I'd rather have that than the precious little goddamn snowflakes running around and knocking shit over.
> 
> The kids in the cars can be annoyingly loud, but at least you don't have to clean up after them, as a general thing. The ones who are free to roam aren't just noisy, but potentially destructive.
> 
> I'd rather have the little brat in one of those cars than leaving snot stains on the counters and windows.



_*Hmm, me thinks that you need to choose better words. Using this language is really not nessisary. Ignorant people use these types of words so often in a sentance because they can't think of better words to get their point across. What, don't you like children or are you just not having a good day? LOL*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that don't have any children, but saying what's wrong with them all. 
_*If you have never been a parent, keep your trap shut until you do! LOL*_​


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _*Hmm, me thinks that you need to choose better words. Using this language is really not nessisary. Ignorant people use these types of words so often in a sentance because they can't think of better words to get their point across. What, don't you like children or are you just not having a good day? LOL*_



Ignorant people dismiss someone's points simply because they use vocabulary that the ignorant person dislikes. I think I said this last time you used that argument.

I can think of other words to use; my vocabulary is not lacking. It has to be fairly good to comprehend a good amount of the stuff I read, anyways. It's further expanded by my love of crossword puzzles.

And to quote Billy Connolly, "I still prefer fuck."

This supercilious attitude that you so often take, particularly regarding vocabulary, is not only especially condescending but also highly vexatious and nettlesome.

Now, regarding your second post, I see no reason to keep quiet about the poorly-behaved kids I see. I'm not going to wait until I'm a parent to point out that a good number of the ones that I see on a daily basis are generally troublesome and can be _a danger to others and themselves_. I'm not going to wait until I have children to tell you that those precious little snowflakes shouldn't be running full-speed into a crowd, or banging on a pane of glass.

Finally, you may feel free to once again dismiss me as a "meer boy" _[sic]_- but please, do like you did last time you said that and leave here in a huff.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _*Hmm, me thinks that you need to choose better words. Using this language is really not nessisary. Ignorant people use these types of words so often in a sentance because they can't think of better words to get their point across. What, don't you like children or are you just not having a good day? LOL*_



Some people just don't like kids. It doesn't make them ignorant. And what exactly is wrong with those carts? It probably makes it more intresting for the kid.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People Arguing just for the sake of Arguing.​


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 14, 2008)

It's not arguing for the sake of arguing. 

You made a statement. I disagreed and gave my reasoning. You insulted me. I responded, defending myself and posed a counterargument.

And you know, for someone who is so condescending to others based on their age, your tactic of avoiding my response and then insulting me again is rather childish.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> It's not arguing for the sake of arguing.
> 
> You made a statement. I disagreed and gave my reasoning. You insulted me. I responded, defending myself and posed a counterargument.
> 
> And you know, for someone who is so condescending to others based on their age, your tactic of avoiding my response and then insulting me again is rather childish.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> It's not arguing for the sake of arguing.
> 
> You made a statement. I disagreed and gave my reasoning. You insulted me. I responded, defending myself and posed a counterargument.
> 
> And you know, for someone who is so condescending to others based on their age, your tactic of avoiding my response and then insulting me again is rather childish.



I always thought bash.org had a good point with this one. It sorta sums up everything:

<Donut[AFK]> HEY EURAKARTE
<Donut[AFK]> INSULT
<Eurakarte> RETORT
<Donut[AFK]> COUNTER-RETORT
<Eurakarte> QUESTIONING OF SEXUAL PREFERENCE
<Donut[AFK]> SUGGESTION TO SHUT THE FUCK UP
<Eurakarte> NOTATION THAT YOU CREATE A VACUUM
<Donut[AFK]> RIPOSTE
<Donut[AFK]> ADDON RIPOSTE
<Eurakarte> COUNTER-RIPOSTE
<Donut[AFK]> COUNTER-COUNTER RIPOSTE
<Eurakarte> NONSENSICAL STATEMENT INVOLVING PLANKTON
<Miles_Prower> RESPONSE TO RANDOM STATEMENT AND THREAT TO BAN OPPOSING SIDES
<Eurakarte> WORDS OF PRAISE FOR FISHFOOD
<Miles_Prower> ACKNOWLEDGEMENT AND ACCEPTENCE OF TERMS


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Public Restroom stall doors that are so small you can't get the door open to get out of the stupid thing without straddling the toilet. Why can't they make the doors open out or something? And by the way, MANY folks have this complaint, not just *"Big"* ones.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Telemarketing calls just to see when you will be home to answer the call, all you get is dead air when you pick up, makes you think someone is checking out your house to rob! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When men clear their throats and sinuses and spit in public places so that people take the chance of stepping in it. 
EWWW! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Sunday afternoon football that disrupts sunday primetime. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Dog owners who leave thier dogs chained up 24/7 and never give them attention. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of The Day!*






Credit Card Companies that add on the annual yearly fee and put you over the limit of your account, then keep calling you, wanting you to make a payment before you get paid again.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When people Cheat at, on, with or for personal gain.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Road Rage!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that seem to think that it is alright to run large escavating machinery early on Sunday Mornings when other's would like to sleep in on their one and only day off from work of the week!​


----------



## goldilocks829 (Feb 24, 2008)

If I may, I'd like to add my pet peeve of people who litter, especially throwing cigarette butts out car windows. ARGH! Thank you.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that let their dawgs poop in your yard and don't clean it up!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 26, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*















People that think that they are being funny when in fact, they are just being rude.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Gas Prices and the Government, nuff said.......​


----------



## Dravenhawk (Feb 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a football fan and although Sunday primetime is important Fotball trumps most primetime shows an there are netcasts and reruns to catch up on missed episodes so you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Teenagers that disrespect their Parents and Teachers at school!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that ask you a question, and then don't like the answer.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Gum on the Sidewalk or wherever people need to walk!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






TV reality shows that make no sense.​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

How about PEOPLE that make NO sense DAILY!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having to cancell a doctor's appointment because I am sick.......:huh:​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Getting your strength Sapped when you are sick.​


----------



## CandySmooch (Mar 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG this happens to me ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I trust they get it right since it was correct on the screen, but really gets me is when you ask again at the window......and that was with no lettuce right? Oh yes!!! Get home and its piled with lettuce.........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! 

Or even worse.....NEVER EVER GO THROUGH A SUBWAY DRIVE-THREW - I have no idea what the hell they were doing because they read the order right back to me. I ordered a roasted chicken w/ extra american cheese, bacon, black olives, spicy mustard & mayo. I RECEIVED a roasted chicken with regular cheese & onions...........WTF?????? And I of course live 20 minutes away and fiercely hate onions - I called to get my money back & complain and of course there is no manager on duty and they'll get back with me first thing in the morning and of course I got no phone call the next day and by then I wasn't as pissed off about it to push the issue any further.........F*CK YOU SUBWAY DRIVE-THREW!!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that seem so serious about making absolutely no sense at all.... don'tchya hate that!?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Know it Alls!​


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2008)

You save up to buy a new phone and then when you get it, they come out with an upgraded version a month later.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Road Hogs!​


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 14, 2008)

CandySmooch said:


> OMG this happens to me ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I trust they get it right since it was correct on the screen, but really gets me is when you ask again at the window......and that was with no lettuce right? Oh yes!!! Get home and its piled with lettuce.........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
> 
> Or even worse.....NEVER EVER GO THROUGH A SUBWAY DRIVE-THREW - I have no idea what the hell they were doing because they read the order right back to me. I ordered a roasted chicken w/ extra american cheese, bacon, black olives, spicy mustard & mayo. I RECEIVED a roasted chicken with regular cheese & onions...........WTF?????? And I of course live 20 minutes away and fiercely hate onions - I called to get my money back & complain and of course there is no manager on duty and they'll get back with me first thing in the morning and of course I got no phone call the next day and by then I wasn't as pissed off about it to push the issue any further.........F*CK YOU SUBWAY DRIVE-THREW!!!!!



McDonnalds is the absolute worse You go in to thier drive through and order a hamburger with ketchup only. I even give them the recipie MEAT, KETCHUP, BUN. Thie is where it really gets me, the dumblebutt ordertaker then says "Do you want cheese on that sir?" At this time i am getting annoyed. "Let me repete the recipie since you obviously were NOT listening the first time I said it. MEAT, KETCHUP, BUN." I say. Then I ask the order taker whose IQ does obvisly not excede thier age to repeat to me what I asked for my order. The order is flashed up on the screen in reply and I am told it will take a few minutes to prepare my order and to park off to the side where they will bring it out. After a five minute + wait I get a cheese burger or something else. NEVER and I do mean NEVER does McDonalds get something this simple right.

Am I lovin it?

NO!

/rant off

Dravenhawk


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2008)

I didn't know Subway had a drive through
and when it comes to McDonalds, I just stick to shamrockie shakes.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2008)

enjoy that special saliva sauce...heh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Internet Stalkers.....*​

Unfortunately, Internet users seem to forget how vulnerable they are. The Internet is dangerous and statistics note thousands of internet predators who stalk innocent victims every day. More than ever before, Crazy Pshycopaths, Criminals and Unsavory Stalkers are destroying Innosent People's lives. With remarkable ease, Internet Stalkers can Invade Our Privacy, steal Our Identities and threaten Our Safety and Well-being.

There is so many ways people can Internet Stalk you and it is getting easier by the day to do just that. So look before you write online and see where you post it. An entry that is harmless and innocent in your view might in all reality be all that a person needs to Internet Stalk you.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Groccery stores that keep changing where they put things and you having to go find them.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






To be continued Shows on Television.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Mechanically Separated Chicken..... *

It is a chicken carcass stripped of everything except tissue, immature sex glands, and bone, *"Shouldn't consumers be made aware of what mechanically separated chicken is?" *? LOL​


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 19, 2008)

smelly people that sit next to you on the bus...ARGH


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 19, 2008)

Smelly people in general and folks who turn the smallest things into large scale epic dramas.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Internet Horny Toads that won't take NO for an answer.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People that say that they are BBWs and weigh less than 300 pounds! 

Where does Big Girl Start (size14) and BBW Start (size 6x)? 

What do you class as BBW sized?​


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 21, 2008)

my pet peeve today is men,

they exist why?! 

*Sigh*


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2008)

My Pet Peeve today is trying to comprehend the difference between a woman being nice, and a woman being flirty. Or is there even a difference.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People that secretly admire BBWs and BHMs but only talk about it and don't do anything about it or are brave enough to actually date one.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that get away with crimes just because the have the money to afford high priced attorneys.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that give advice when you don't ask for it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!* 






Someone in a bad mood that takes their frustrations out on something or someone else.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that won't admit when they are wrong even when it is proven.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Rich Snobs that think that you are beneath them.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Nit Picky People.​


----------



## Dravenhawk (Mar 30, 2008)

People who read more into stuff than what was actually said then start hurling flaming accusations based upon irrelevent hearsay.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*"Wrong numbers"* who argue with you after being informed they've dialed the wrong number!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that say one thing and then do another.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Store that run out of their sales items but offer you almost the same thing but at a higher price... of course.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Loud music comming from passing cars!​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Pet Peave ---

People who allow their pets to poop in places that they shouldn't be pooping.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that let their dogs roam at large when there is a leash law ordinance, not to meantion the authroities that don't do anything about enforcing that ordinance!​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 3, 2008)

I would like to know why Chuck Yeager was consulted when office building bathrooms were designed. At some point in that Rube Goldbergian contraption there must be an in-line jet turbine to generate the flushing pressure.

While I appreciate the forceful pressure of a flushed toilet to rinse down the inevitable ass-blast, what I do not appreciate is my _tuchus_ getting sucked down into the commode, the shearing forces extracting loose pubes from my nether regions, then the final backwash of relatively clean potty water, which thankfully they decided to run over a bed of dry ice beforehand to ensure the near absolute zero temperatures hit your hangy-down man-bits just right to ensure maximum stricture.

I do recall there not being a dollar bill dispenser in the stall to allow for purchasing an undercarriage wash, and while the overall pressure and ice water rinse does serve to extract any remaining poo molecules from my backside, I didn't ask for a bidet simulation, nor did I want one.

I feel...violated. On company time, no less.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 3, 2008)

Two words:

Dorm roommate.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I would like to know why Chuck Yeager was consulted when office building bathrooms were designed. At some point in that Rube Goldbergian contraption there must be an in-line jet turbine to generate the flushing pressure.
> 
> While I appreciate the forceful pressure of a flushed toilet to rinse down the inevitable ass-blast, what I do not appreciate is my _tuchus_ getting sucked down into the commode, the shearing forces extracting loose pubes from my nether regions, then the final backwash of relatively clean potty water, which thankfully they decided to run over a bed of dry ice beforehand to ensure the near absolute zero temperatures hit your hangy-down man-bits just right to ensure maximum stricture.
> 
> ...



haha im sorry but i laughed so much at this, it took a lot of words before i understood you were ranting about a bidet!!1


my pet peeve is when people dont understand why i dont and wont take down my emotional barriers enough to care, i mean, yea, cause i want to feel heartache, the pain of the world and more like a selfish bitch? i dont THINk soooo.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Prescription drugs that have side effects that are worse than the illness that needs to be remedied.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Paying high Television bills for lousy Television Programs.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






City Traffic that gets jammed!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having too get up six days a week at 4:30am for work......WAH....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Finding opened packages in the store, were obviously someone took the contents and hung the package back up.​


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 9, 2008)

*The basic and usual lack of understanding between males and females, with a side of co-worker that doesn't like fatties, and who says negative stuff about us right in front of me.*


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> *The basic and usual lack of understanding between males and females, with a side of co-worker that doesn't like fatties, and who says negative stuff about us right in front of me.*[/QUOTE
> 
> I was tossing around a few different candidates, but the annoying co-worker who doesn't like fatties has got to be pet peeve number one.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that complain that they think that they are fat at 120 pounds.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that don't think that they are worthy of respect just because they are FAT. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People saying you look good *For Your Age*. ! 

What is that actually supposed to mean for crying out loud!? ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






And what it is with unnessisarily large Speed Bumps!?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






The price of a cup of Starbucks Coffee!​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 14, 2008)

Pet peeve week FTW!

Sorry, Grandi. The cloud has to have a silver lining SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Pet peeve week FTW!
> 
> Sorry, Grandi. The cloud has to have a silver lining SOMEWHERE.



*What is FTW?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Weird looking two door cars, what's their purpose?​


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 15, 2008)

I hate when people pronounce words improperly. It really "fustrates" me when someone says they have to go to the "libarry".


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Noisy neighbors.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







The price of Fresh Fruit and Vegies! 
_*Yesterday I was told that it would cost me $50.00 for a box of Oranges for crying out loud!*_​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Argumentative people!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When you go to use a site and it is upgrading or not working right for some reason or other and they tell you to try again later!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Condescending People!
*(only the poor people pay taxes)*​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

When somebody uses the bathroom before you and they forget to spray a can of Lysol! :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Internet Dating Sites!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Crowded Department Stores with pushing and impatient people.​​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Stupid and Morally Inept people.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Parents that constantly Argue in front of the Kids!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Phone calls after 11:00 at night that wake you up!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Hillary and Obama!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Paper Grocery Bags that break when you get half way too the door!​


----------



## Mathias (Apr 28, 2008)

People who talk too much and refuse to aknowledge that they talk too much.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






So-Called Plus sized clothing stores that only carry clothes that only go up too a size 2 or 3X.......​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Smelling cigarette smoke in restaurants.... Just because people smoke nearby, doesn't mean that you cannot smell that awful smell while you eat.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Trucks that take their half of the road out of the middle!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Sightseers that drive wrecklessly or real slow while gawking at the scenery instead of pulling over too look, impeding traffic.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

*Opposites Do Attract*

*There are some FAT people who don't like FAT partners, despite some who think that because we're FAT, we SHOULD pursue BBW's/BHM's.* 

The bottom line is you can't dictate how people should feel or who anyone should be attracted to when it comes to personal prefferences.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having to walk all the way to the back of the store to get to the druggest, then to find out that they don't have your perscription at all. 

Have you ever noticed, that the bank is at the front of some stores, but the druggest's counter is all the way in the back!? 

Seems that they could at least put the bank in the back and have the druggest's counter in the front for easier access for sick people, don't you think?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When you go into the doctor's office, you sit in the room for half an hour too an hour and when the doctor finally gets there, they sit down and talk too you for ten minutes and then leave, then they charge you high prices for your visit!​


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That ... and if you want to learn and ask questions ... all of that seems to be put on rush in some instances.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Clerks in a store who are rude- they act like you are disturbing them if you ask for assistance!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Trains that run at night or early mornings along the highway, and have their big lights on high beam and don't dim them, blinding you.....​


----------



## Raqui (May 9, 2008)

People who get louder and louder as they talk. And I am one of those people LOL. Latin loud genes DAMN!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People who always show up late! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Going with withdrawels because I couldn't get into Dimensions too play! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that can't take a joke.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






No being able to get to the Dimensions site again this weekend.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!






Gas prices at $3.95 a gallon here, for regular!​*


----------



## Blackjack (May 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

'cause it's not the equivalent of $9 per gallon in the U.K. or anything. We're suffering more than anyone else in this gas crisis.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*









I am so tired of Politics and the Elections on TV and everywhere you go!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Women that dress gangster in little rural towns, who do they think that they are kidding anyway, it looks to me like they just grabbed multiple things from the dirty clothes baskets.......​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Sneaky Internet People.* Who do they think they are kinding anyway....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having to walk all the way into the store to the pharmacy to find out that your prescription is not ready because the silly doctor's office didn't call in to renew that prescription!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having my computer monitor go bad and having to buy a new one that cost $248.00.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day.*






*People that don't read your MSN or YAHOO profile's statistics and then ask you everything that is on them. *​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Gas prices going up too $4.21 a gallon for regular unleaded in town this morning!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Being called a girl when I am far from being that, I am 56 years old and a grandmother sheesh! ​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMEN! Especially when it makes ME late!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You hardly look a day over 38!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> You hardly look a day over 38!



*Thanks ThikJerseyChik, you can tell me that all day long if you wanna. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that cheat on their spouses, male and female......

Not to meantion the spouse that let's them do it.......​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Grocery stores that are always out of the sales items that you specifically went in there too get.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Gas prices raising too $4.29 a gallon for regular unleaded here. 

It seems that it raises 5 cents a gallon every two weeks!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Men that don't take no for an answer.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Gas prices dropping 5 cents a gallon in two days, I am sure that it will just go right back up, was $4.29 a gallon on Wednesday, today it is $4.21.... sheesh, I wish that these people would quit jerking us around!​


----------



## Mathias (Jun 6, 2008)

Fast food places that show their advertisments almost every other commercial yet the closest one is an hour and a half away from me. *Coughs* Sonic.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






McDonald's serving Cappucinos, Lattes and other flavored coffees now.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Knowing that they are putting more silly reality shows on TV.​


----------



## Mathias (Jun 8, 2008)

Hearing bugs fly around my bedroom at night and spending half the night trying to kill them.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*









Those pesky sugar ants that you never seem to get rid of them all no matter how many ant traps you set out all over the house.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Waiting for flaggers by road work......*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Gas prices shooting on up too $4.31 a gallon for regular this morning........*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Not being able to mow the grass because the weather won't stop raining long enough for the grass too dry out.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*More days in the month than there is money in the paychecks........*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Calling someone and only getting an automated answering service.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having some teen girls over for a birthday party and one taking off to parts unknown and I feeling responsible for her when I really didn't have control, the little stinker went riding around with a boy... go figure..... said it was her mom, but in all reality, it was just naughty.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Prices all going up because of the cost of gas.*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






What I ticks me off more than people riding the elevator up one floor are those people that riding the elvator DOWN a single floor!! Even the laws of physics argue that you are not doing any work traveling from a higher point to a lower point.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when you are surrounded by incompetent people and/or people with no common sense. 

It really shows what this society has come to. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who get upset or offended when someone helpfully points out an error that they've made in a good faith manner....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When women wear so much lip gloss that their lips stick together and it is gooey looking when they move their lips.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Women that wear so much face makeup inproperly that you can't see where the makeup begins and their natural skin does...... ick.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







*People that just sit there and stare at you.........*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Asking for a glass of water and someone brings it too you only half full.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






One of the most annoying things ever are those damn plastic produce bags at the supermarket, because I can never get them open. I pull, tug, curse and struggle with them, until I get fed up and toss 'em! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






The Smell of Cigarette Smoke from designated NON-Smoking areas like hospitals and such!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having a doctor's appointment out of town, then getting a phone call while you are out, it is them asking you too call them back _( long distance )_ to reschedule because the doctor won't be there on that day_ ( you have had the appointment set up almost two months in advance)_, when you finally are able too get through too them, they aren't there and you have to leave your request on an answering machine!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Talking with your mouth full. I can't believe how many people I have eaten with lately who violate this important rule we all learned when growing up. I am sure I do it, too, but I feel like more and more people are mixing their words with their meatballs and it is quite disgusting. I am going to make an effort to be more conscious of this myself.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*




​

_*When people use cuss words to make themselves look good, they just don't understand that cussing in every sentence just makes them look Stupid and Ignorant. *_ 

The worst part is, if you ask them to tone it down a bit, they look at you like you have two heads and don't understand that cussing is not always tolerated by everyone, there are some out in the world that can actually use words that get the point across much better and more intelligently......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






PEOPLE PARKING THEIR SHOPPING CARTS AGAINST MY CAR'S BUMPER!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Hearing someone cracking their gum from across the room. Gum cracking or chewing loudly _(with mouth open)_ has got to be one of the most annoying habits. _*Anyone with me?*_​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Parking Lot Hogs.* Oh yes - you know who you are... So you drive up to park, it's a busy day, very few free spaces, and there is this car parked almost diagonally into the next space. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

*Loud Music In Restaurants.

* Don't you just hate it when the noise is so loud that you can't hear yourself think, can't hear your waiter, they can't hear you, and it's impossible to have a conversation. I am one of these people who finds it hard to focus on one specific sound if there is a lot of noise, so trying to understand what a person is saying to me is almost impossible. I often end up nodding and agreeing with them, yet I have no clue what they are talking about. Occasionally I get caught out when I realise they were asking me a question​


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Loud Music In Restaurants.
> 
> * Don't you just hate it when the noise is so loud that you can't hear yourself think, can't hear your waiter, they can't hear you, and it's impossible to have a conversation. I am one of these people who finds it hard to focus on one specific sound if there is a lot of noise, so trying to understand what a person is saying to me is almost impossible. I often end up nodding and agreeing with them, yet I have no clue what they are talking about. Occasionally I get caught out when I realise they were asking me a question​



Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville in Orlando Florida is exactly like that. I thought I was going to go deaf before my entree'


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who think they know everything.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Neighbors' cats that potty in your vegetable garden!!!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Pricing gasoline with nine-tenths of a cent in the price. I'd like to give them a penny with a sliver cut out of it as partial payment for a gallon of gas!!!! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*​






*Websites that lock you in.* Now what does that mean ? It's when you click on the back button to go back where you orginated from but the website just keeps you on the main page of their website and you can't go back to where you orginated from. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People using the Lord's name in vain; Especially when one says he or she is a Christian. HELLO? 
The bible makes it clear that blessings and cursings cannot come out of the same mouth.... ​


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 8, 2008)

I can agree with almost every single one of these...thats my pet peeve


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*When so called 'Christians' judge people on just their appearance or beliefs.* I mean come on aren't you suppossed to non judgemental? 
_But unfortunately in all actuality some people are just straight up Hipocrites!!!!_​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when you are surrounded by incompetent people and/or people with no common sense. It really shows what this society has come to. 
I hope no one takes this offensively. It is not meant for anyone on this board, but I have come to realize how much the above is true in these days and times.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







I hate it when people are loud and obnoxious but then they try to tell other people to be quite.... *I just want to throw a rock or something at them!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People with power that abuse their authority.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Walking across a floor and getting those little hard things stuck to the bottom of your foot because someone didn't sweep the floor! 
Though they are small, they hurt like the dickens!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day*






I hate it when people eat off my plate or drink my beverage, especially if they don't ask!! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






How about impatient people who crowd at the grocery check out while others are trying to pay and get their receipts. 
Especially the people who repeatedly bump the person in front of them in the butt with their carts!?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Anytime Ive cleaned up a room and someone comes in five minutes later and just throws their stuff all over the place, or gets food out in the kitchen and makes a mess.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When a person uses the last ice-cube and doesn't refill the tray or leaves it out on the counter with a few melting ice cubes left in it instead of saving the the cubes and refilling the tray....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Schmucks who can't park properly... ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who make a loud scene in public!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Screaming and tantrum throwing children! 

Geeze is I would have done that as a child, I would not be able to sit on my butt for a week! 

What is wrong with these people that allow their kids to act like this in public!?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate people who are act so friggin stupid - not mentally challenged people, but people who just don't try hard in anything and who don't think before they act or say something.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when dirty dishes with food and other garbage still on them are just thrown in the sink! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who carry their pets and never let their feet touch the ground. Where's the logic in that? 

Oh, I think I'll carry Foo-Foo everywhere so she won't have to use her legs and then her muscles can atrophy and her bones can weaken and she can get early arthritis.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Guys who chew and spit tobbaco and then want a kiss! Eeewwww! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






You are waiting for the light to turn green and before you can press on the accelerator, the car behind you beeps annoyingly for you to get going.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Ratty matty dirty hair given a name and worn as if it's a style........ ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When a guy asks you about you're/his performance during and after sex!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






 People who aren't willing to get off their ass to search the room for the TV remote because they refuse to walk to the TV and change the channel manually.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Getting disconnecting after being on hold FOREVER​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate people who dump their filthy car ashtrays out in the parking lots or outside doors where we walk.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







You know those people who push around a cart at the grocery store, accidentally knock something off the shelf, stare at it for a second, and decide to continue shopping without picking up the mess they made? ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Any person who can't control their anger.*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*People with Bad Hygiene. * 
I hate seeing dirty clothes and unkept appearances. Especially Fat people, just because you are Fat does not mean that you have to smell bad in these times of deoderants, powders and soap!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When someone complains all the time about something they could change but do not do anything to change it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve is when someone interrupts another person who is talking. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






If I hear the words GLOBAL WARMING one more time when the weather outside gets above 90 degrees, I am literally going to scream!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People walking around in ridiculous 'fashionable' shoes that are clearly hurting their feet.​


----------



## Mathias (Aug 11, 2008)

Parents who would rather talk on their cell phones and let their kids run wild in public and not hold their hand.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that say; "Have A Good One"!! 
_* Have a good WHAT? Does it take that much more time to say "Have A Good Day?"*_​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






The lack of simple manners. Holding the door for someone a few steps behind you, please and thank you. Those things go a long way. Whatever happened to simple courtesy?​


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 13, 2008)

The phrase 'Pet Peeve' bothers me a lot for no reason. Seriously.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

*Pet PEEVE of the Day!*






People that think that they are being clever or funny and are everything but....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

*Pet peeve of the Day!*






When people use those stupid _*'Yo momma' *_jokes!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who leave toilet tissue (and other things) all over a public restroom floor. I was raised, if you mess it up, you clean it up. I sure wasnt raised to leave any restroom with STUFF all over the floor. 

Do people do this at home? I know that for me, going into my restroom, there is nothing on the floor except maybe a rug.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that insist on getting up close to talk too you and have really bad breath!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Silverware clicking or scraping against cups or dishes incesently!​


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That made me think of that scene from Ace Ventura 2!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Someone who asks either my opinion or advise on something and then tells me I am wrong. 
If they know the answer, they shouldn't have to ask.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate driving through a neighborhood and seeing the little yellow signs saying "SLOW - CHILDREN AT PLAY"!! Come on parents, the street is not a playground - take the kids to the playground or let them play in your yard not out in the street.​


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Pet Peeve of the Day!
> 
> I hate driving through a neighborhood and seeing the little yellow signs saying "SLOW - CHILDREN AT PLAY"!! Come on parents, the street is not a playground - take the kids to the playground or let them play in your yard not out in the street.​



Because when playing in the yard a ball will never get loose and end up in the street where a speeding car could hit a child going after it.

I've seen this avoided- just barely- quite a bit.

People actually going the speed limit helps to NOT KILL CHILDREN.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 22, 2008)

People who type "_loose _weight" rather than "_lose _weight."

As if the concept wasn't bad enough without typos!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so feet stomping sick of these gag awful chain letters people send around telling these urban legend tales about old ladies graduating from college, miracle kittens, a dead wife's nightgown, etc. etc. These platitudes drive me INSANE! Banal cyber feces.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People who wear sunglasses INDOORS or at NIGHT!​


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

incorrectly labelled push/pull doors, they just make you look like an idiot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the day!*






I really really hate it when people take advantage of kindness or generosity.​


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 26, 2008)

People who make a 20mph turn into a 50mph lane of incoming traffic.
Okay,...I see you don't value having transportation....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Items at the store that have no price marked anywhere near them. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Repairmen that come to your house to fix something and then talk too you in a condescending voice as if you are a blithering idiot and haven't tried everything that you know to fix the problem and then they do the same thing as if you never tried the exact same things.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

People who throw disgusting things on the sidewalk on in parking lots, such as chewing gum, left-over food, or wads of chewing tobacco.
​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Men that think that they are funny when they contact you and automatically say that they love you.... they know nothing about you and are all full of it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Politicians and Rich People who get tons of free stuff that cost hundreds of thousands of dollars, when there are tons of poor people out there that could use the items. ​


----------



## leighcy (Aug 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the day!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What she said. I'm feeling that one in a big way today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Talking with your mouth full. I can't believe how many people who violate this important rule we all learned when growing up.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






The lack of common courtesy and sense nowadays!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*When people don't scrap off their dishes before throwing them in the sink!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that make a committment to someone but if something better comes along, they will break the first committment to go with the second one. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that drive or walk by and through garbage into my yard!​


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Pet Peeve of the Day!*
> 
> People that drive or walk by and through garbage into my yard!​



I get so irritated by that as well. My parents live on a country road, and oftentimes we find all sorts of trash littered about. Not so much down here at school, but there are times... Found a sandwich once! 

I've decided to at least do my part. I don't litter, has always been that way. But I've also started to pick up things, little things here and there, on my way to and from class. I figure, if it's on the sidewalk (or close by it), the only effort needed would be to bend over and grab it, and find a trash can later. It's a small contribution, I know, but I figure if I get into the habit of it, it'll pay off later.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that leave a mess on the stove after they get done fixing something so that the next person has to clean it up so that they can prepare something for themselves.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Politicians who make campaign promises in order to gain reputation points, and once elected into office they do the exact opposite of what they promised in all of their speeches. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People that think that they are sexy and aren't anything close too it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






One of the most irritating Pet Peeves I have is people who interrupt someone else when they are talking.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*









Never having the money to spend at a good sale, and never having a good sale when you have money.......​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that think that they have to imbellish their storys so that they are more important than they really are.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Drivers that have to pass you no matter if they are only going to have to slow down for road conditions or to turn just ahead. *SLOW DOWN!!* ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






At the risk of sounding anti-social (a risk Im willing to take): I hate talking to people on the phone. I mean, really hate it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that walk into your house without knocking first........​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Mood swings in Teenage girls!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






The fact that thrift store prices are the same as Walmart prices when they used to be cheaper because the items were used.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Finding that one of your favorite TV programs has been replaced with Democratic or Repulican Conventions!​


----------



## Samurai (Sep 16, 2008)

My Daily Pet Peeve: *humans*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Un-maintained teeth and offensive body odor.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Women that use so much perfume that it chokes you up if you stand to close to her, or after she leaves, it is left lingering in the room,.......​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Waiting in line behind someone at convenience store with a bunch of junk food and 20 oz. sodas. They use their food stamp(EBT?)card to pay for the food and whip out a $100.00 bill to pay for two cartons of cigarettes and lottery tickets.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When you get the TV volumn just where you want it and then a commercial comes on and then the volumn is so loud you have to scramble for the remote to mute it or turn it down considerably.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having too sit on vinyl or a leather chair on a hot day, having your legs stick to it and when you get up it it makes a loud noise or it hurts!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Having to pay someone to pick up Roadside Litter that uncaring motorists have carelessly tossed out of their moving cars.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Hairy Toes!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!​*





I dislike when people have to feel they have to put other people down in order to make themselves feel better than someone else.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who wait until the last minute to ask you to do something as if you had nothing else to do.​


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 25, 2008)

My pet peeve - Motorists who park their cars in front of my driveway so they can visit the barbers shop 3 doors down,then I cant get out without having to go and remonstrate with them,theres a no parking sign,so wish I could let their tyres down...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

*Pey Peeve of the Day!*







People that cross the street but don't look either way before they step out in front of you.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that eat something at my desk and then leave the dirty dishes just set there instead of taking them into the kitchen and putting them in the sink to be washed.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that are always putting down or talking about their ex-wives, husbands, girl or boyfriends and sexual conquests.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







When I spend forever trying to find something and then realize that I knew it was there the whole time.​


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 29, 2008)

*PET PEEVE OF THE DAY​*
People who litter!  I took my son to a nice playground today in a nice area and it was filled with empty soda cans, water bottles, cigarette butts, candy wrappers, etc., etc., ETC.!​
View attachment litter.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 29, 2008)

Space Invaders..people who feel like they need to stand so close to you when they talk


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

and adding on to that Razor.. not only are they in your personal space, they spit when talk! Ewww.. so now I have specks of spit on my cheeks, even worse once a speck flew on my lip!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 30, 2008)

^those people are ones that I don't mind if they get hit by buses..well not really but I don't like them either


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Noisy and Unruly Kids running up and down the grocery store isles picking things up off the shelves and playing with them with their parents nowhere to be found!!​


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 30, 2008)

^this could also be in a thread titled Things That Happen at Walmart


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 30, 2008)

People who stack dirty dishes with food on top of each other, leave them in the sink so they glue together. Scrape and RINSE people! Scrape and rinse.


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 30, 2008)

ok I just encountered another one...

When people use exasperated when they mean exacerbated.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






When people go to an all you can eat restaraunt and take too much, and then waiste it by throwing in away!​


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2008)

Unorganized meetings.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Neighbors who have dogs that are penned up, not ever taking them out to get excersize or attention, the dogs barking nonstop all day and all night and their owners not doing a thing about it!!​


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 2, 2008)

people who dont clean up after there dogs 

View attachment dog bin.jpeg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Walking across the floor barefooted, stepping on something hard, it sticking to the bottom of your foot and hurting! 

Ever step on a Barbie Shoe!?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Going shopping all day, and when you finally get home, find out you forgot one of the most important things that you went to town for in the first place.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Presidental Speeches being on the TV during one of your favorite programs!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Cyclists who ignore traffic lights or Stop signs and insist that yes they can go the wrong way along a one way street!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Trying to use a webpage (a Homepage site) and it continually doesn't upload or only partially does so you can't use it most of the time....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






An organization that sends your teen an invitation to a foreign country, but dosen't say anything about what it costs until you go on an out of town trip to a meeting. With the cost of gas that it is, it makes a person not want to take the chance of finding out you can't afford it anyway..... I think that the cost should be included in the invitation so that the person invited knows what they are getting into from the begining.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate it when children hide behind their parents and peak at you like you are some kind of ogre or something..... 
That is just creepy too me......​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People who wait in cars at the no-parking zones of supermarkets, while their partner goes in to buy something, thinking they are not violating anything because there is someone in the car.​


----------



## frankman (Oct 10, 2008)

Pet peeve for life:

People who say things like "well, you can't argue about taste..." or "but that's just your opinion..."

Aaaargh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who stare at you or you're food when you're eating at a restaurant.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that act like they are *ALL THAT*, but noone really likes them because of that attitude..​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Driving the speed limit and being passed again and again like you are standing still..... 
Where are the cops when you need them?​


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 13, 2008)

Roommates who leave the kitchen messy!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Snooty People that are so touchy about things that others say without any reason too be that way.....​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Getting woke up from a sound sleep by pets in the house.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Watching a really exciting part on a movie, and the electricity going out, and when the electicity finally comes back on, the movie is over.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Thinking that you are just getting caught up on expenses and then you get a bill that you didn't expect that needs to be paid immediately.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!​*





Having the chance to sleep in because you have a day off from work and not being able too because you are so used to getting up early!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Waiting patiently for a good program too come on the air to have it replaced by Presidential Debates!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Insurance being raised when you least expect it.*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







Making a list out so you don't forget anything when you go grocery shopping and getting all the way into town and realizing that you forgot the list at home!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Not thinking of a good Pet Peeve Today!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Going shopping and getting all the way home to find out that you left something important at the store.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People telling you that you have to vote for President, but knowing that none of the candidates are worthy of the position!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Getting late night phone calls about voting for the Presidency or other ballots....... that is just wrong, 

*GOVERNMENTAL TELEMARKETERS!!* 

Come on, isn't it bad enough to see it all the time on the TV everywhere else,
do we have to get them bothering us on our private telephone!!!!? 

What next?????​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Getting late night wrong number phone calls!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I hate when people stand like right in front of the door when they are waiting to get into the elevator. Then when the door opens, the people riding in the elevator can't get out because the idiots are blocking the whole doorway.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Your 'Best Friend keeps leaning on you for rides to work, to pick up something at the store, to mind her kid for a 'Minute' and "Could I use your car?" 
But when asked for a favor, they have no time.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Walking on the floor barefooted and stepping in a puddle of cold water that someone else has spilt and didn't bother too wipe up!​


----------



## Mathias (Oct 29, 2008)

When you call someone and they pick up the phone only to tell you they'll call you back.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Everywhere you go, everything you do, everything you watch, all you see is the election stuff!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Sixteen year olds Trick Or Treating!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






Good movies comming on so late at night when I have too get up early in the morning for work!  ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*







People that get piercings on their faces and lips!
It is just disgusting!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People that "Saturate" themselves with so much perfume or cologne that you can smell them 15 feet away. 
So much so that you can taste it and it stays with you for hours.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






*Global Warming Propaganda *

If I hear one more weatherman talk about proof of global warming every time the temperature gets above 90, Im gonna scream. 
In the 1970s it was the coming Ice Age. So much hysteria. So little evidence.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






People who throw disgusting things on the sidewalk on in parking lots, such as chewing gum, used tissues, left-over food, or wads of chewing tobacco. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

*Pet Peeve of the Day!*






I dislike the fact that my days off work are usually nasty days with rain/snow or really cloudy. 
Then when I have to work it end up being beautiful outside...​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

Pet Peeve of the Day!






Working hard all week and then when you have a chance to rest on the weekends, many different people calling on the telephone or showing up uninvited and intermittently all weekend!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

I am closing this thread down for inactivity, there is no point in me being the only one with pet peeves and posting them. 
Too many here don't wanna gripe, so anyway, it has been fun, but I myself have ran out of things to gripe about. 
We can post on the other threads that seem to be more actively visited. 
Thanks to those that did come in from time to time though​


----------

